# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Who Copwatch the Watchmen ?
Maurice Vian, mon voisin de palier, me le disait encore récemment, _"quand la police est sur les dents, c'est celles des autres, évidemment"_. Je le soupçonne d'être membre de ce mouvement présent sur le Net, copwatch, qui s'est donné pour mission de photographier ou filmer les policiers dans nos rues afin, je cite  "de nous protéger des violences policières."

Le ministre de l'Intérieur, Claude Béant, ému de voir que des policiers pouvaient ainsi être identifiés et diffamés par le biais de ce site, a saisi la justice pour le voir fermer.
Et, par jugement du 14 octobre dernier, le Tribunal de grande instance de PARIS en état de référé, a fait injonction à tous nos FAI de mettre en oeuvre ou faire mettre en oeuvre, sans délai, toutes mesures propres à empêcher l’accès, à partir du territoire français et/ou par leurs abonnés situés sur ce territoire, au site https://copwatchnord-idf.org/” - (blocage par IP ou blocage par DSN)- et ce jusqu’à ce que soit rendue une décision définitive statuant sur les deux plaintes déposées le 4 octobre 2011 par le ministre de l’Intérieur contre X pour injures et diffamation envers des fonctionnaires de police et l’administration.

Le tribunal a également dit que Monsieur Claude GUÉANT, agissant en qualité de ministre de l’Intérieur, devra rembourser aux FAI les coûts afférents à la mesure de blocage du site sur présentation par elles des factures correspondantes.
En résumé, le Tribunal a considéré que les propos tenus par le site au sujet de policiers, dont l'identité était parfois révélée, étaient injurieux et diffamatoires et que des données personnelles (noms, lieux d’affectation et photographies de fonctionnaires de police) ont été collectées à l’insu des personnes concernées et portées à la connaissance des internautes, ce qui constitue une violation de l'article 2 de la loi du 6 janvier 1978.

Et si le tribunal a ordonné que les frais afférents à cette mesure de blocage d'un site soient remboursés aux FAI, c'est en considération du principe constitutionnel d'égalité devant les charges publiques, la justice estimant que ce principe interdit de faire supporter aux fournisseurs d’accès -qui ne sont en rien responsables et auxquels il est demandé de prêter leur concours au respect de la loi- le coût généré par la mise en oeuvre d’une mesure justifiée par l’intérêt général.

 Eh bien, mes amis, cette décision me fait de la peine. Non pas au regard de ce qu'elle décide –je n'ai aucune envie de donner mon avis sur la question de l'intérêt ou pas de copwatch– mais plutôt en ce qu'elle confirme, une fois de plus, l'écrasante impuissance des Tribunaux face à un délit commis par Internet.

 Parce que, tout d'abord, le site copwatch est toujours parfaitement accessible. Ensuite parce que, de toutes les façons, 34 sites miroirs sont déjà en place, ce qui fait que même lorsque le site sera bloqué, l'information sera toujours présente sans aucun problème. Et pour bloquer chacun de ces sites, il faudrait d'autres procès, et entre temps, d'autres sites miroirs seront créés. Et puis un simple VPN, tor ou I2P permettront de contourner le blocage. Enfin, cette décision de justice a fait le tour du Web, générant un magnifique effet Streisand.

 Oublions deux minutes l'intérêt ou pas de copwatch, ne nous prononçons pas sur le bien ou le mal d'une telle démarche. Partons simplement du principe que c'est illégal comme le juge le Tribunal. Eh bien, j'en conclus donc que saisir la justice est non seulement inefficace, puisque l'illégalité perdurera sans qu'aucun FAI ne puisse rien y faire, mais encore est contre-productif puisque tout le monde en parle et cela génère donc une publicité incroyable en faveur du délinquant.

 J'irais même jusqu'à dire que saisir la justice et gagner son procès fait parfaitement l'affaire du délinquant, qui continue d'agir impunément et touche plus de monde que jamais. Nous sommes entrés dans l'ère du qui gagne perd. Précisons d'ailleurs que, quand le Tribunal dit que le ministre doit payer les frais liés au blocage du site, c'est pas cloclo qui va sortir son chéquier personnel, vous en doutez bien. C'est donc, in fine, le contribuable qui paiera pour une mesure inutile.

 Faut-il se réjouir d'une telle impuissance de la justice ? Le geek en moi s'en amuse en effet, impossible de ne pas dire qu'il est réjouissant de savoir que les moyens informatiques d'aujourd'hui dépassent la réalité juridique et sociologique d'hier. Depuis que j'ai eu un Amiga entre les mains, j'ai rêvé à cette société informatisée faisant trembler les puissants. Regardez comme Hadopi, ça fait rire. Comme le procès intenté à Pirate Bay n'empêche certainement pas ce site d'exister et d'être toujours très actif. Regardez comme Wikileaks continue de faire trembler. Mais le juriste et le citoyen qui sont en moi s'en inquiètent de plus en plus.

 Parce que la justice, c'est la seule solution de résolution pacifique et rationnelle que l'être humain ait pu inventer. Et que si la justice est vraiment inefficace, le réflexe sera de faire appel à une solution nettement moins pacifique et rationnelle. Et un ministre de l'Intérieur qui est prêt à jouer le jeu de la justice, c'est bien, si cette dernière peut faire son travail. Si elle est impuissante, quelles sont les autres options qui s'offrent à lui ? Voulons-nous vraiment d'un État prêt à se passer totalement de la justice pour résoudre ses problèmes ? Je parlais de Wikileaks ; si vous jetez un oeil à la homepage, vous verrez qu'il y est indiqué que "Nous sommes forcés de suspendre temporairement les publications, le temps d'assurer notre survie financière. Pendant presque 1 an, nous avons combattu un blocage financier illégal". Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais cela accrédite mon inquiétude. On ne peut pas bloquer légalement Wikileaks ? Alors, bloquons-le illégalement.

 Certains diront que, de ce fait, si on peut craindre des débordements, un site comme copwatch s'impose d'autant. Mais c'est un peu l'histoire de la poule et de l'oeuf. Si copwatch peut impunément être diffamant et injurieux et divulguer illégalement des données privées, cela aussi risque de générer à terme un comportement brutal à son encontre. Qui a commencé ? Who watches the Watchmen ?Et qui sont les Watchmen de nos libertés ? Les cops ou les copwatchs ? Alan Moore seul le sait.

 Quant à moi, ou courge, dans quelle étagère, je ne le sais pas. Mais gageons qu'à la longue, une réaction aura lieu face à l'impunité de la délinquance sur le Web.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Pinkipou

Très intéressante problématique... Merci d'être venu troubler notre sieste post-déjeunatoire, Big Master B.

Et si c'est le Ministère qui venait à collecter des données sur des non-flics, on peut demander aux FAI qu'ils coupent l'accès à http://www.interieur.gouv.fr/ ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Effectivement, Ça bouscule un peu ma caboche tout ça.

Toujours très intéressant tes papiers GMB.Ça a le mérite d'etre clair et de mettre les points sur les I.

Du coup je suis un peu inquiet sur l'avenir de la justice.

Ce qui est "drôle" c'est qu'on mets souvent le coup du "Big brother watching you" quand il s'agit de grosses entreprises face aux petits citoyens.Mais là on vois bien que le petit citoyens il lui pète les rotules au big brother.

Que faire alors ? Une refonte du système juridique au niveau des nouvelles technologies ? Un partenariat plus main dans la main avec les FAI ? Une Hadopi plus efficace et sécuritaire ? Une IP=Une identité ? Toutes ces solutions ne sont pas glorieuses ou/et gratuites.

Ton avis en temps qu'avocat sur un prochain papier :Que pourrait faire l'état (en partenariat avec le monde pas vraiment de frontière au net) si elle devait mieux traité se genre de problème? Ça risque d’être utopique mais je suis curieux de savoir ce qui manque a la  justice pour palier ce problème.Je me doute bien que c'est des moyens mais en terme de droit, il doit leur manquer autre chose.

----------


## Zepolak

Merci pour ce très brillant article !

----------


## Ketham

les Tribunaux sont inefficaces, et pas que sur Internet. Aveugle et dans le déni celui ou celle qui prétend le contraire.

----------


## kenshironeo

Bah je sais pas ,mais si on échoue de ce côté là, il faudrait trouver un moyen deleur mettre coûte que coûte la tête sous l'eau.Diligenter des enquêtes sur ces individus,fouiller dans leur passé, voir s'ils n'ont pas des squelettes dans le placard, une approche percutante et expéditive pour mater ces individus.

Ou créer une instance pouvant faire fermer tout site internet sur simple décret, dès l'instant où elle juge que ce dernier constitue une menacepour l'intégrité et la sécurité de la nation.

----------


## JackG2

GMB dit dans son article que cela a déclenché un effet Streisand, finalement plus bénéfique qu'autre chose pour les délinquants, mais cela va aussi avoir l'effet inverse, et il ne m'étonnerait pas que dans les mois à venir comme aux Etats-Unis on trouve des sites avec photos des délinquants et leurs palmarés, leurs adresses et leur mode opératoire.

Le gros problème est que si la justice ne peut rien faire, on va vers un grand internet de la délation, je peux alors créer "mon voisin Roger est un salop.com" est même si le site ferme, les infos sur Roger resteront sur la toile.

Ça fait peur pour l'avenir tout ça.

----------


## Sheraf

C'est vraiment très interressant comme question.

Je reflechis à un exemple hypothetique autre que ce copwatch, parce que (je connnaissais pas copwatch) c'est quelquechose que (je trouve) de "bien". On donne à la police un pouvoir immense. Celui de porter un flingue et d'arreter les citoyens. Enfin c'est pas le debat.

Je me demande juste ce qui pourrait bien exister qui deviennent vraiment un probleme.
Car copwatch, wikileaks, ou le piratage, sont des choses qui sont indestructible pas seulement car possible avec internet, mais surtout parce que la majorité est pour.
Les geeks de 4chan, par exemple, ne sont pas une armée organisée avec un but politique ou financier quelconque. La seule chose (je crois et j'espere) qui motive leurs actions en fait, c'est une valeur ou une morale qu'ils partagent plus ou moins tous. Ils faut qu'ils soient très nombreux pour avoir un pouvoir pareil. Et quand on prend un echantillons assez grand de la population, on ne retrouve en valeurs communes que des choses qui sont en accord avec la morale de la population en général.

Là en l'occurence c'est un site "bien" qui est indestructible, miroiré partout, quoiqu'en dise la justice. Maintenant imaginons qu'un groupuscule religieux extremiste monte un site qui liste les homosexuels et leurs infos privées.
Dans un cas pareil (imaginons que la justice ne puissent pas faire grand chose pour une raison legale debile), tout ceux qui font que copwatch ou wikileaks tient debout, feront en sorte que gaywatch soit demoli. Et tout ces miroir avec un par un.


Je me trompe peut etre sur les effectifs necessaires pour effectuer des activités illegales pareil sur le net, mais je pense que si le gouvernement, aussi à la masse technologiquement soit-il, ne peut rien faire contre eux avec tout leur pognons, c'est qu'ils sont plutot nombreux non?

----------


## Gahudahu

Super interessant, comme d'hab'! Par contre, il m'est venu a la lecture de l'article une bouffee de paranoia. GMB dit qu'il n'est pas difficile de contourner les restrictions DNS ou IP. En l'etat actuel des choses, oui, mais mais mais: le filtrage par DPI est une mesure toute a fait connue et qui permet une censure super efficace (voir reflets.info, beaucoup d'article interessant sur le sujet). 
Ce filtrage par DPI n'est pour le moment pas pret de passer en France, car trop choquant pour l'opinion. Mais l'impuissance de la justice qu'evoque GMB ne va t-il va pas modifier notre perception sur ce sujet (voix de Nicolas S: "mais c'est quand meme extraordinaire Madame Chazal, que dans ce pays, une poignee de delinquants mettent en danger la vie privee de nos forces de l'ordre, et que nous soyons impuissants a corriger cela  a l'heure actuelle, alors que des moyens techniques existent!").

Bon c'est un peu parano, mais quand meme, je suis pas sur que le fait de monter des mirroirs de partout, alors qu'un juge a ete saisi (a l'inverse de wikileaks me semble t-il) soit si bien joue que ca au final.

----------


## coolskate

Bonjour GrandMaître B,

C'est la toute première fois que je vais réagir sur ton forum, et pour cause.
Cet article, au demeurant bien rédigé, part d'une erreur fondamentale d'appréciation de la situation, et l'argumentation s'en trouve malheureusement biaisée.

Pas de jugement de morale sur Copwatch ou pas Copwatch, que ce soient une bande de dangereux anarchos ou des sauvaures de l'humanité n'a aucune importance. De même, le fait que tu apportes volontairement ou non crédit aux théories de la droite,  ton soutien aux argumentations de la droite pop et de l'extrême droite n'entre pas en jeu.

Il s'agit ici que tu prennes comme exemple l'affaire Copwatch comme preuve de l'impunité des actes de délinquance sur internet.

Copwatch est, dans la réalité et sa définition juridique sur le territoire national un blog / service d'information, légal, issu d'une entitée existante et reconnue, Il entre dans le cadre large mais défini de la presse au même titre que d'autres publications. Et c'est à ce niveau que se situe ce délit. Pas ailleurs pas autrement.

C'est comme si libération ou owni ou bluetouff publiait l'appartenance d'un groupe de policiers à des mouvements néo-nézis, où tenait une rubrique sur les bavures policières, ou sur les malversations des hommes politiques. Et qu'il leur était reproché de divulguer par exemple des informations personnelles comme l'orientation sexuelle d'homme politiques.

D'ailleurs, les "délinquants présumés", dirigeants de copwatch France, qui sont connus ne serait-ce que de part leur structure enregistrée à la préfecture, n'ont pas à ma connaissance été arrêté comme des délinquants en bandes organisées. Le service d'information / la publication a été bloquée d'accès, comme un titre de presse aurait pu être retiré dans un contexte similaire.

La grande différence, celle qui est choquante, c'est que quand Libération, RTL ou Arte diffusent des informations personnelles, on ne suspend pas la totalité du journal / la diffusion de la chaîne ou de la radio sur plusieurs mois. Si ?

Concernant l'impunité sur internet, thème cher à la droite, pop ou pas, là n'est pas la question avec Copwatch.

Si demain toi, Canard PC, un groupe structuré, distribue, diffuse des stupéfiants, des armes, diffuse des images pédo-pornographiques, des mp3, des cigarettes, etc ... Une enquête internationale sera lancée, ils seront arrêtés et leurs services fermés. Quelque-soit le temps que cela prendra et le lieu où cela se situera.

Il n'y a pas plus d'impunité sur internet qu'ailleurs.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est intéressant de voir que tes articles attirent de nouveaux inscrits ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Hum...bienvenue à toi tout d'abord. Malheureusement tu es totalement à côté de la plaque. Je m'exprime en tant que juriste et ne soutiens aucun mouvement de droite, d'extrême droite, de gauche, d'extrême gauche, ni de centre, ni du bord. 

La logique est toute simple: un tribunal condamne un site dont il interdit l'accès. L'accès à ce site est toujours possible et aucune condamnation n'y pourra rien. Aucune enquête internationale ne pourra rien faire, il suffira d'abriter le site ou un miroir dans un pays pas coopératif.

----------


## Thnos

La justice ? De quelle justice parle t-on au juste ?! Non parce-que moi, dans cette République bananière qu'est la France, et bien je n'en vois pas beaucoup.

Et puis si les fonctionnaires de police étaient systématiquement sanctionnés et virés de la police quant ils commettent un délit (au même titre qu'un agent de sécurité qui s'il perd son agrément se fait virer de son boulot illico presto) plutôt que d'être, dans la majorité des cas, soutenu par le système (tant que ça ne se voit pas trop, du moins) et bien ce genre de site n’existerait pas.

C'est pourquoi plutôt que s'intéresser au mal, il serait plus judicieux de s'intéresser à la cause, je pense.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ne serait-il pas possible de demander alors aux fai de bloquer systématiquement les adresses naissantes, et de créer un organisme doté d'une compétence propre capable en une journée de faire blacklister un site chez n'importe quel fai?(un organisme consacré uniquement à la sécurité du web)?

Ou autrement, recourir à un parefeu national, sur le modèle du pare-feu chinois,mais utiliser uniquement pour contrer les sites jugés nuisibiles.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> La justice ? De quelle justice parle t-on au juste ?! Non parce-que moi, dans cette République bananière qu'est la France, et bien je n'en vois pas beaucoup.
> 
> Et puis si les fonctionnaires de police étaient systématiquement sanctionnés et virés de la police quant ils commettent un délit (au même titre qu'un agent de sécurité qui s'il perd son agrément se fait virer de son boulot illico presto) plutôt que d'être, dans la majorité des cas, soutenu par le système (tant que ça ne se voit pas trop, du moins) et bien ce genre de site n’existerait pas.
> 
> C'est pourquoi plutôt que s'intéresser au mal, il serait plus judicieux de s'intéresser à la cause, je pense.


La justice existe ce n'est pas parce que nous sommes abreuvé d'infos qui nous dit le contraire que cela n'est pas vrai.

C'est un peu comme les avions qui arrivent a atterrir chaque jour...

Chaque jour des condamnations, des enquêtes, des gens innocentés ou condamnés sont effectués dans les règles de l'art et de la justice.Des policiers font leur boulot et des juges aussi.

Evidemment a la TV on va parler d'affaire qui fâche ou qui pose problèmes. Mais ça ne représente rien par rapport a tout ce qui ce fait. Même si je suis d'accord que la justice n'est pas la même pour tous.

Mais dire qu'il n'y a plus de justice, c'est dire qu'on a un pays anarchique ce qui heureusement n'est pas encore le cas.On paye des impôts, qui sont distribué en majorité correctement et on condamne encore les criminel après une enquête et un jugement équitable pour tous.

J'y crois encore même malgré toutes ces affaires qui ne représente pas l'ensemble de la profession.Je ne crois pas qu'un flic ou juge se lève le matin en se disant "qu'elle pot de vin je vais bien pouvoir prendre ce soir"

J'ai foi en l'homme encore.

----------


## coolskate

> Hum...bienvenue à toi tout d'abord. Malheureusement tu es totalement à côté de la plaque. Je m'exprime en tant que juriste et ne soutiens aucun mouvement de droite, d'extrême droite, de gauche, d'extrême gauche, ni de centre, ni du bord. 
> 
> La logique est toute simple: un tribunal condamne un site dont il interdit l'accès. L'accès à ce site est toujours possible et aucune condamnation n'y pourra rien. Aucune enquête internationale ne pourra rien faire, il suffira d'abriter le site ou un miroir dans un pays pas coopératif.


Bonjour Grand Maître.

Merci merci, ca me fait très plaisir de re-re-re-re-re-re trouver l'équipe.

Je ne suis pas à côté de la plaque sur ce plan.
Et il arrive à tout le monde, même de gauche ou d'extrême gauche de soutenir involontairement un argument de droite ou vice-versa. Ca m'arrive aussi.

En l'occurrence, soutenir que Internet est une zone de non-droit est pour moi un argument actuel de la droite.
Et c'est ce que tu as fait de façon volontaire ou non. Rien de plus.

Justement concernant l'argumentation, bien que lecteur occasionnel, le fait que tu sois juriste change la donne.

Si tu n'as pas fait la différence entre les types de délits, leur inclusion dans le contexte actuel et historique, les qualités des parties, etc j'en déduis que ces amalgames sont volontaire ?

Tu ne fais pas la différence dans une affaire entre une association loi 1901, enregistrée à la préfecture, aux dirigeants citoyens français dont on dispose des identités, qui ont une publication on-line sous jurdiction française couverte par les textes sur les lois encadrant la presse, accessible par un nom de domaine enregistré légalement chez une prestataire français, qui a actuellement un litige devant les tribunaux français concernant le contenu de certains articles, litige dans le cadre certaines mesures ont été prises, à certains niveaux.

Et ... la délinquance "lambda" sur internet ?

Je suppose que ce n'est pas le message que tu veux faire passer.

Et justement ... je critique d'autant plus ces amalgames que tu as fait que tu es juriste.

Eclaire les lecteurs, soit didactique, éviter de fusionner des choses qui n'ont pas à l'être d'autant plus si cela doit servir à soutenir ta propre argumentation.

Fais nous progresser, ouvre nous les yeux, apprends nous à mettre les choses à leur bonne et due place, horizontalement, verticalement.

Il n'est pas anodin, en France, qu'un litige sur le contenu d'une publication, amène à une suspension totale et complète de l'accès à tout le site de l'entité qui le publie. 

Et ce que ce sit des anarchos de Copwatch ou Owni ou Canard PC, Facebook ou le Figaro ...

Ou, si tu penses le contraire, sur un quelconque point, vas y, éclaire notre chemin.

 :;):

----------


## Harfangdesneige

> Ne serait-il pas possible de demander alors aux fai de bloquer systématiquement les adresses naissantes, et de créer un organisme doté d'une compétence propre capable en une journée de faire blacklister un site chez n'importe quel fai?(un organisme consacré uniquement à la sécurité du web)?
> 
> Ou autrement, recourir à un parefeu national, sur le modèle du pare-feu chinois,mais utiliser uniquement pour contrer les sites jugés nuisibiles.


Le principe de la justice c'est quand même le droit à la défense. Comment peut-on, en une journée, se défendre contre un blocage administratif, donc en dehors des tribunaux ?

----------


## ElGato

> une publication on-line sous jurdiction française couverte par les textes sur les lois encadrant la presse


Moi c'est ça que je comprends pas.

Depuis quand une base de données (par exemple de photos prises à l'insu des flics en question) cadre avec la CNIL ? Ah oui, si les serveurs sont situés en dehors de l'Europe. Tiens, c'est le cas ici. Marrant quand même.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tout a fait.Il ne respect en rien le droit français.Et pourtant, le site porte bien sur des gens basé en France.Un peu facile et indélicats de leur part.Bref bien planqué.

----------


## kenshironeo

> Le principe de la justice c'est quand même le droit à la défense. Comment peut-on, en une journée, se défendre contre un blocage administratif, donc en dehors des tribunaux ?


Dans certains cas il faut tirer d'abord et poser les questions ensuite, au nom du principe de précaution. De plus il s'agirait de cas flagrants, pas de gens postant des blogs ordinaire sou autres.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Bonjour Grand Maître.
> 
> Merci merci, ca me fait très plaisir de re-re-re-re-re-re trouver l'équipe.
> 
> Je ne suis pas à côté de la plaque sur ce plan.
> Et il arrive à tout le monde, même de gauche ou d'extrême gauche de soutenir involontairement un argument de droite ou vice-versa. Ca m'arrive aussi.
> 
> En l'occurrence, soutenir que Internet est une zone de non-droit est pour moi un argument actuel de la droite.
> Et c'est ce que tu as fait de façon volontaire ou non. Rien de plus.
> ...


Tu sais quoi ? Personne, moi le premier, n'aime les donneurs de leçons. Alors, entre le ton ironique de la fin de ton post, ton analyse du message que j'aurais fait passer par incompétence ou ce que devrait faire ou penser un juriste, ton appréciation du caractère politique de ma news et pour finir, tes bons conseils pour m'aider à vous faire progresser, ne me donnent curieusement pas envie de répondre, mais alors pas du tout. 

Ou alors si, à la limite, 42. Ou Poët poët. J'aime bien poët poët c'est sobre et suffisamment con pour me permettre de me plus jamais rien ajouter sur tout ça.

----------


## coolskate

> Moi c'est ça que je comprends pas.
> 
> Depuis quand une base de données (par exemple de photos prises à l'insu des flics en question) cadre avec la CNIL ? Ah oui, si les serveurs sont situés en dehors de l'Europe. Tiens, c'est le cas ici. Marrant quand même.


Le fond de l'affaire n'est pas l'objet de cette discussion.
Aborder ce volet serait s'engager sur un débat d'opinion, même argumenté.

Et ça ne change rien au fond.

Quand libé, le figaro, le parisien ou autre fait un article, un dossier complet sur toute la famille d'un chanteur, les fils, petits filles, beau-fils d'un meurtrier en série qui se retrouve donc aussi sur internet sur leurs serveurs dont certains sont en allemagne ... c'est exactement le même cas de figure.

Pour reprendre mon approche et illustrer une des volets des enjeux.

Demain Canard PC fait un ou plusieurs article, ou des dossiers-enquêtes qui déplaisent à certaines personnes / groupes.

exemple : "ces dirigeants d'entprise qui en veulent à votre vie privée" avec un article sur le directeur de TMG, celui d'Axone, d'Apple de Google etc ...

Ou simplement sur les prototypes à venir de l'iPhone 6, du Galxy S22 ...

Estimant que certaines informations ont été obtenues illégalement, ou violent la loi, ils attaquent.

Presse Non Stop et Canardpc.com se retrouverons ainsi techniquement dans la même position que Copwatch Idf.

Trouverez-vous normal que le site et tous les services de canard pc soient intégralement suspendu en référé, plutôt que les articles litigieux ?

Ceci n'est qu'un des volets, qu'un détails des enjeux autour de cette décision.

----------


## Nilsou

Mouais, coolskate, même si il est condescendant, n'a pas forcement tort...
Il n'analyse tout simplement pas le même point que toi( GMB ), tout simplement parce que ce que tu a voulu montrer c'est l'inefficacité dans l'application de la décision, qui est une preuve de plus de l'impossibilité d'appliquer la loi sur le net. C'est juste.
coolskate lui dit que ce que tu a surement du voir comme l'introduction au problème, à savoir le statut délinquant du site, est un peu fait à l'arrache. 
C'est juste également, sauf que comme tu l'a précisé, tout ce qui a aboutit à la décision de justice (dont le fait de savoir si ils représentent le maaaaal ou non) n'est pas du tout le cœur de ton article, donc il dit des trucs juste, mais qui n'ont rien à voir avec le sujet de l'article.

Un point ou il a presque totalement raison, c'est que tu nous dit que "tout ceci t’attriste", ton article exprime donc ton point de vue perso qui est que la zone de non droit du net est un mal. Le fait que cette zone de non droit soit néfaste est effectivement un argument des parties politique de droite.
Donc là aussi il a raison, mais il s'emporte un peu en supposant que l'article est écrit avec une pensée politique derrière... 

Bref, il dit beaucoup de chose qui prisent séparément sont juste dans le raisonnement, mais soit c'est hors sujet, soit il extrapole immédiatement la règle générale du cas particulier... le tout enrobé d'un soupçon d'accusation voilé et de beaucoup de condescendance...

Bon finalement c'est effectivement assez moche comme posts...

---------- Post added at 00h30 ---------- Previous post was at 00h27 ----------




> Trouverez-vous normal que le site et tous les services de canard pc soient intégralement suspendu en référé, plutôt que les articles litigieux ?
> 
> Ceci n'est qu'un des volets, qu'un détails des enjeux autour de cette décision.


Comme je l'ai dit, ce n'est pas le sujet de son article... donc...

----------


## coolskate

> Tu sais quoi ? Personne, moi le premier, n'aime les donneurs de leçons. Alors, entre le ton ironique de la fin de ton post, ton analyse du message que j'aurais fait passer par incompétence ou ce que devrait faire ou penser un juriste, ton appréciation du caractère politique de ma news et pour finir, tes bons conseils pour m'aider à vous faire progresser, ne me donnent curieusement pas envie de répondre, mais alors pas du tout. 
> 
> Ou alors si, à la limite, 42. Ou Poët poët. J'aime bien poët poët c'est sobre et suffisamment con pour me permettre de me plus jamais rien ajouter sur tout ça.


Pourtant ce n'est pas du tout le cas.
Il n'y a pas d'ironie déplacée.
Pas de leçon, tu es juriste, je ne le suis pas même si internet, la gestion de contenu, et le droit ne me sont pas étrangers et pour cause.
Non, je ne donne pas de conseils gratuitement dans ce contexte, encore moins sur ce territoire.
Je n'ai pas une seule fois pensé ou évoqué que tu étais incompétent, sinon je ne serais pas là.
Je ne prête pas non plus d'intentions.

Mais non, nous sommes sur un forum de la société Non Stop SAS, sur le fameux site Canard PC, lui même issu d'une longue lignée d'aventures et d'aventuriers.

Et les propos de Grand Maître B sur Canard PC engagent aussi ce site, cette société, ses actionnaires.

Et c'est un débat, une discussion qui s'engage.
Mon approche est peut-etre rude et tranchante, mais elle n'en est pas moins une ouverture. (edité et corrigé, merci anthandew :;): )

Après si tu penses que .42 ou Poët Poët sont des réponses valable, et qu'elles sont tes réponses définitives j'accepte.

----------


## sissi

@ ianou: 

La justice en prend un coup quand l'état demande une certaine somme pour y avoir droit.
La semaine dernière, j'ecoutais fortuitement une conversation d'avocats du barreau du Havre qui étaient attérés par cette mesure gouvernementale qui serait en plus largement exédentaire en terme de gain pour l'état. 

Pour en revenir à copwatch, autant divulguer des infos perso je trouve ça pas glop, autant avoir un site comme celui là peut jouer le rôle de garde fou. Ya de bon flic, heureusement, mais comme partout il y a des moutons noirs. Leurs mettre un marteau au dessus du crâne, pourquoi pas ?  
Après, faut savoir qui a accès à ces infos, honnête citoyen ou gangster. Voila le problème. Ils devraient se cantonner au nom des flics qui ont franchies la ligne blanche, tout en laissant de coté la famille. Difficile à faire.
J'ai toujours pas digérés le contrôle d'identité de mes 20 ans, où les inspecteurs nous ont saisis la bière pour se la taper cent mètres plus loin. Les putes.
 ::lol:: 

Blague à part, je serai pas contre un politiquewatch. Et ce genre de fichier dans un état totalitaire ou de resistance en cas d'occupation, personne ne serait contre.


Un sujet qui donne à réflechir.

----------


## kenshironeo

> Pourtant ce n'est pas du tout le cas.
> Il n'y a pas d'ironie déplacée.
> Pas de leçon, tu es juriste, je ne le suis pas même si internet, la gestion de contenu, et le droit ne me sont pas étrangers et pour cause.
> Non, je ne donne pas de conseils gratuitement dans ce contexte, encore moins sur ce territoire.
> Je n'ai pas une seule fois pensé ou évoqué que tu étais incompétent, sinon je ne serais pas là.
> Je ne prête pas non plus d'intentions.
> 
> Mais non, nous sommes sur un forum de la société Non Stop SAS, sur le fameux site Canard PC, lui même issu d'une longue lignée d'aventures et d'aventuriers.
> 
> ...


 
J''ai l'impression que tu utilises le sujet comme moyen pour régler des comptes.Et pour ce qui est des actionnaires,il me semble avoir lu que 80% des parts sont détenus par la rédaction elle-même, ce qui garantit leur liberté  :;):

----------


## Chocolouf

La différence entre CPC.com et le site copwatch, c'est que l'un abrite des contenus divers, en rapport avec le mag, un forum et des articles propres au site alors que Copwatch ne fait que recenser des informations personnelles, professionnelles et des avis sur ces informations. Dans l'univers de la presse, si une information ou des articles sont jugés illégaux, c'est leur publication qui devra être supprimée, pas le site ou le support l'hébergeant, sauf si tout le contenu desdits supports est illégal.

----------


## coolskate

[QUOTE=Nilsou;4814447]Mouais, coolskate, même si il est condescendant, n'a pas forcement tort...[COLOR="Silver"]




> le tout enrobé d'un soupçon d'accusation voilé et de beaucoup de condescendance...
> 
> A la réaction de Grand Maitre B, j'avais pensé avoir été un peu trash surtout dans ce contexte ou j'arrive de nulle part. Ca m'arrive souvent.
> 
> Mince alors, il y a vraiment de la condescendance dans mes écrits ?
> Alors là je suis désolé, ce n'était pas l'intention.
> 
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit, ce n'est pas le sujet de son article... donc...


Exact, mais là c'est ... internet is evil, le champs sémantique de l'émotion en parlant du ministère de l'intérieur, le contribuable qui paie pour les méchants délinquants etc ... internet zone de non droit ... sur Canard PC ?

Il ne manque plus en continuant dans cette voie que d'établir un rapport entre Gandi SAS qui, par complicité passive, est un acteur de l'affaire Copwatch chez qui le domaine est enregistré, et que le secrétaire général de Copwatch a acheté son ordinateur chez Matériel.net du groupe Domisys qui se retrouve aussi impliqué par négligence ?  ::lol:: 




> alors que Copwatch ne fait que recenser des informations personnelles, professionnelles et des avis sur ces informations.


Non ce n'est pas le cas.
Va sur le site, regarde.

Il y a des rubriques, des articles, des témoignages, des vidéos de policiers sans leurs coordonnées ni identités, etc ... Et aussi les articles litigieux sur des policiers avec leurs noms et/ou prénoms.




> J''ai l'impression que tu utilises le sujet comme moyen pour régler des comptes.


 Non.

Mon niveau d'intérêt a une autre origine.




> Et pour ce qui est des actionnaires,il me semble avoir lu que 80% des parts sont détenus par la rédaction elle-même, ce qui garantit leur liberté


Presque, 69,5 % des actions sont détenues par l'équipe si je n'ai pas fait d'erreur.

----------


## Heckler Spray

D'accord avec le post de Chocolouf. Je me demande d'ailleurs comment on peut comparer ce genre de site avec la Presse, ou les sites d'information issus du monde de la Presse. Ca n'a franchement rien à voir. 

Quant au refrain du "faut fliquer les flics", blablabla "vilains méchants qui ont pleins de pouvoir, bien fait si le Peuple a enfin un moyen de pression et de contre-pouvoir face à ces ripoux", heu... je n'ai pas l'impression que vous ayez toutes les données. Je ne vais pas vous expliquer comment cette profession est contrôlée, que ce soit par l'Administration ou par le Pouvoir Judiciaire, ce n'est pas le débat. Je ne pense simplement pas que le Citoyen Lambda soit en mesure de les remplacer pour contrôler et juger le travail de la Police. Ca ne s'improvise pas. Si le Citoyen n'est pas satisfait ou pense avoir été abusé, il existe un panel de recours/démarches pour faire entendre ses droits.

Personnellement, je trouve ce genre de site malveillant, cela nous emmène toujours plus vers le Totalitarisme, le règne de la délation, bref, la fin de la Liberté. Est-ce vraiment un bien que tout citoyen puisse observer les faits et gestes des autres ? Car on s'en prend aujourd'hui aux policiers, mais ça pourrait être n'importe qui ensuite. Les "méchants" profs qui briment nos enfants, les "méchants" cheminots qui font grève alors qu'ils sont grassement payés, les "méchants" médecins qui augmentent leurs honoraires chaque année, ces facteurs qui nous donne notre courrier toujours en retard... 

Je m'attriste également qu'il n'y ait pour l'instant rien pour protéger le Citoyen de ce genre de dérive. (Ah oui, au fait, pour info, un Policier est un citoyen, et même un être humain, pour ceux qui avaient oublié.) Si n'importe qui, tout seul derrière son écran, peut divulguer n'importe quelle info sans que rien ni personne ne puisse contrôler cette info, voir empêcher sa diffusion quand il a été fait la preuve par la Justice que cette info/donnée était fausse ou relevant de la stricte vie privée, ouais, on peut dire qu'il y a de quoi s'inquiéter.

----------


## Anthandew

Si des representants de l'ordre sortent du droit chemin, il y a l'IGS ./
-------------------------------------
Je n'ai pas toujours été gentil ici même quant aux articles de GMB, mais là je dois avouer que la problématique qu'il pose m'interpelle. Du coup, merci GMB ^^.
-------------------------------------



> Mon approche est peut-etre rude et tranchante, mais elle n'en est pas *MOINS* une ouverture.


Le probléme Coolskate, c'est que tu prends des exemples précis pour un article qui se veut général. En voulant étayer tes propos, tu ne fais que les desservir. 
--------------------------------------
Sinon +1 pour le post de Heckler Spray, sauf qu'il y manque "poujadisme" à un endroit ou un autre.

----------


## coolskate

> D'accord avec le post de Chocolouf. Je me demande d'ailleurs comment on peut comparer ce genre de site avec la Presse, ou les sites d'information issus du monde de la Presse. Ca n'a franchement rien à voir.


Juridiquement si.

Depuis l'arrêt de la de la première chambre civile cour de cassation n° 904 du 6 octobre 2011 (10-18.142), c'est même étendu aux blogs.

----------


## rduburo

Merci GMB pour cet article qui est plus accessible que les précédents que j'ai lus de toi.




> Et un ministre de l'intérieur qui est prêt à jouer le jeu de la justice, c'est bien, si cette dernière peut faire son travail. Si elle est impuissante, quelles sont les autres options qui s'offrent à lui ?


Je suis d'accord avec toi.
Je me demande juste si ce ministre de l'intérieur n'utiliserait pas les "autres options" dans le cas ou la justice ne lui donne pas la réponse qu'il attend ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> coolskate lui dit que ce que tu a surement du voir comme l'introduction au problème, à savoir le statut délinquant du site, est un peu fait à l'arrache. 
> C'est juste également, sauf que comme tu l'a précisé, tout ce qui a aboutit à la décision de justice (dont le fait de savoir si ils représentent le maaaaal ou non) n'est pas du tout le cœur de ton article, donc il dit des trucs juste, mais qui n'ont rien à voir avec le sujet de l'article.
> 
> Un point ou il a presque totalement raison, c'est que tu nous dit que "tout ceci t’attriste", ton article exprime donc ton point de vue perso qui est que la zone de non droit du net est un mal. Le fait que cette zone de non droit soit néfaste est effectivement un argument des parties politique de droite.


Toi tu parles sans condescendance alors je te réponds: Le statut de délinquant du site n'est pas fait à l'arrache du tout. Une décision de justice condamne Copwatch pour avoir violé diverses lois, Copwatch est donc un site qui viole des lois. Tout ce qu'on pourrait me dire à la limite, c'est que la décision n'est pas définitive, mais elle est applicable pour autant immédiatement et donc à ce jour, le site est à ranger du côté des violeurs de lois. C'est une réalité juridique totalement apolitique.

Ensuite, et pourtant j'avais bien pris soin de l'écrire, si je dis que cette décision m'attriste, parce qu'elle illustre bien le fait que la zone internet peut être une zone où la justice n'a que peu ou pas de moyens d'action, c'est en tant que juriste. Quel juriste peut se réjouir de ce que la justice est inefficace ? Mon métier, je vous le rappelle quand même, c'est de résoudre des situations de crise en saisissant la justice. Le fait qu'un tribunal rende une décision inapplicable ne peut pas me réjouir, ni moi, ni les autres avocats de notre pays. Et si ça m'inquiète, c'est aussi parce que je sais que les tribunaux sont les seuls moyens de résoudre pacifiquement une crise et d'exercer une coercition envers autrui (la prison, la condamnation à payer des sommes etc...) tout en assurant audit autrui les moyens de se défendre. 

Ce n'est pas un argument politique, il faut être doctrinaire pour imaginer l'inverse. De la même manière que si je dis que la justice privée avec chacun un fusil entre les mains et c'est celui qui tire le mieux qui a raison, n'est pas un système de vie en société enviable, ce n'est pas politique. Ce n'est pas mon avis. C'est une réalité. 

Enfin, un petit mot sur:

-  le champs sémantique de l'émotion en parlant du ministère de l'intérieur : hello, c'était justement ironique de parler d'émotion dans ce contexte. Et pour que le lecteur non doctrinaire puisse en avoir la certitude, j'ai quand même fait référence à claude Béant, en parlant de son émotion. Claude Béant ? hello ? C'est une blague, foireuse certes, mais ça vous avez l'habitude. 

- le contribuable qui paie pour les méchants délinquants: hello, les délinquants ne sont pas méchants. Ils sont délinquants. Et le contribuable paye pour que la société puisse redresser le tort qu'ils commettent, même s'ils sont gentils. Ici, la justice décide d'interdire l'accès au site et le coût de cette mesure imposée aux FAI sera prise en charge par les contribuables et pourtant, le site est toujours accessible. Quel type de droite, de gauche, des extrêmes ou du centre peut trouver bien de faire payer des gens pour rien ? Sans déconner quand même.

Enfin, je ne suis pas le porte parole de Presse non Stop. Vous voulez quoi, que je mette ça en signature ? « Tous les personnages et les évènements de cette news, même ceux basés sur des faits réels, sont totalement fictifs. Les propos que vous pourriez lire sont des imitations (pitoyables) de la réalité. Les dialogues de cette news sont d'une parfaite vulgarité et pour cette raison, elle devrait être interdit à tout public. »

----------


## coolskate

Ca ne se dit pas, mais ... merci !

Fin de la polémique que j'ai initiée.
Elle n'avait finalement pas lieu d'être.

Le concept de le justice impuissante face à internet promet de futurs échanges intéressants.

----------


## kenshironeo

:tired:

----------


## Nasma

Je vais sans doute dire une énorme connerie mais je suis un fou je me lance.

Le problème n'est pas l'impuissance de la justice mais une mauvaise demande du plaignant. Si un site est illégal il ne faut pas le filtrer comme cela a été demandé par les plaignant. Le filtrage coute chère est peu efficaces et peu avoir des dommages collatéraux.

Alors qu'elle est la solution alors? La fermeture pure et simple. Et si le site est herbérgé a l'étranger me direz vous. La justice na pas d'accord de coopération avec les pays étranger?

----------


## Heckler Spray

> Juridiquement si.
> 
> Depuis l'arrêt de la de la première chambre civile cour de cassation n° 904 du 6 octobre 2011 (10-18.142), c'est même étendu aux blogs.


 Question de point de vue : est-ce que Copwatch fait une présentation générale tournant les fonctionnaires de police à travers le prisme de la caricature, ou bien publie-t-il des données personnelles et privées, des faits non verifiés, des propos diffamatoires... ?
En gros, tu peux tout à fait tenir un blog se moquant de la police en général, mais peux-tu en tenir un qui les fiche et les diffame personnellement ? Je ne crois pas. Ce n'est plus de la Liberté d'Expression.





> Sinon +1 pour le post de Heckler Spray, sauf qu'il y manque "poujadisme" à un endroit ou un autre


Ouais, poujadisme, populisme, pour parler du contrôle total de la Force Publique par le Peuple, on peut dire ça... Après, ça entre dans la sphère de l'opinion politique, je compte pas m'engager sur ce terrain là, perso. Mais merci quand même.  :;):

----------


## Earthworm Jim

Respect et robustesse, Maître.

Le 'blocage financier illégal' cité sur la page d'accueil de Wikileaks fait référence aux blocages répétés des dons par Paypal, Visa et Mastercard. A priori, les 3 ont agi de leur propre chef, ou en tout cas sans injonction de justice. 

Nasma, cf The Pirate Bay pour les limites des poursuites à l'étranger.

----------


## Fildeon

> Tu sais quoi ? Personne, moi le premier, n'aime les donneurs de leçons. Alors, entre le ton ironique de la fin de ton post, ton analyse du message que j'aurais fait passer par incompétence ou ce que devrait faire ou penser un juriste, ton appréciation du caractère politique de ma news et pour finir, tes bons conseils pour m'aider à vous faire progresser, ne me donnent curieusement pas envie de répondre, mais alors pas du tout. 
> 
> Ou alors si, à la limite, 42. Ou Poët poët. J'aime bien poët poët c'est sobre et suffisamment con pour me permettre de me plus jamais rien ajouter sur tout ça.



J'ai lu tout le topic et en l’occurrence c'est toi qui passe pour un donneur de leçons. Les objections de coolskate sont légitimes (peut-être pas au sens juridique (je ne suis pas un spécialiste donc je me garderai bien de les commenter) mais au moins sens moral). Ce que je trouve particulièrement ironique c'est que ce soit quand on désire dialoguer avec toi sur le fond même de ton argumentation que tu te carapates. Mais il semble bien plus facile d'abreuver des béotiens d'arguments juridiques abscons qu'ils n'ont pas les capacités de réfuter que de s'exposer dans un VRAI  débat de fond avec des gens qui pourraient contester ton analyse transcendantale.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est incroyable tous ces inscrits qui arrivent grâce à cette news. ::|: 
J'ai lu ret relu la news ya aucun moyen de lui donner une connotation politique,s'inquiéter de l'impuissance de la justice est normal.

Alors bien sûr après coup on peut toujours réutiliser ce genre d'événements à des fins politiques et dans une optique sécuritariste, mais ce n'était pas l'idée première de la nouvelle,l'idée c'était:la justice est impuissante à faire appliquer des décisions sur le net sur le net, et cette impuissance pourrait être la porte ouverte à des actions plus radicales, des gens pourraient être tentés de rendre justice eux-mêmes ou de lancer des vendettas.


Par contre en terme de légalité, quand on gère un serveur,j'ai un doute,ce qui compte pour la loi c'est le lieu où est enregistré le serveur ou la nationalité d'origine du propriétaire du serveur?

----------


## Fildeon

> C'est incroyable tous ces inscrits qui arrivent grâce à cette news.
> J'ai lu ret relu la news ya aucun moyen de lui donner une connotation politique,s'inquiéter de l'impuissance de la justice est normal.


C'est sans doute normal si l'on veut voir le système actuel perdurer. Quant à moi cette news m'inspire deux questions. Si je ne remets pas en cause l'importance et la noblesse qu'il ya à lutter pour ses idées, pourquoi le faire au travers de la critique d'un site qui s'est donné pour mission (que l'on approuve ou pas) de protéger la démocratie en dénonçant les flics pourris. N'y a t'il réellement aucun combat juridique plus ambitieux et moins ambiguë moralement au regard de Me Boulon? De plus ce dernier se base sur la décision de justice pour déclarer ce site illégal. Je lui ferait remarquer que notre ancien ministre de la police qui est censé être une autorité en terme de connaissance de la loi a déclaré en substance qu'on était jamais définitivement coupable avant d'avoir épuisé toutes les voies de recours légal existantes. Enfin je lui ferai remarquer que les lois ne sont pas forcément morales et que les mauvaises lois doivent être combattues c'est un devoir civique.

Par ailleurs, la justice est l'application de la loi qui est faite au parlement, vouloir la décorréler de la politique (ou faire croire qu'elle l'est) est au mieux naïf et utopiste au pire terriblement dangereux et inconséquent.

----------


## MrBeaner

Merci pour l'article. Je n'y vois rien en effet qui puisse amener à penser un parti pris. Surtout que tu prends garde à nous écarter de cette possibilité.

Après, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille s'embarrasser dans un procès d'intention et des échanges secs et drus, les intervenants ont peut-être mal été compris. Je me souviens avoir eu de la peine à être bien compris lors de mon arrivée ici. J'ai ensuite pris du temps pour comprendre un peu la manière de me comporter avec les autres gens du forum.

De toute façon, ça fait trop longtemps que tu nous laves le cerveau avec des messages subliminaux de domination mentale pour qu'on se révolte.  ::ninja:: 

Ah oui ! J'oubliais pour mon intégration : bande de trous de balle !  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 19h29 ---------- Previous post was at 19h26 ----------




> Me Boulon


Grand Maître B.

----------


## olih

> C'est sans doute normal si l'on veut voir le système actuel perdurer. Quant à moi cette news m'inspire deux questions. Si je ne remets pas en cause l'importance et la noblesse qu'il ya à lutter pour ses idées, pourquoi le faire au travers de la critique d'un site qui s'est donné pour mission (que l'on approuve ou pas) de protéger la démocratie en dénonçant les flics pourris. N'y a t'il réellement aucun combat juridique plus ambitieux et moins ambiguë moralement au regard de Me Boulon? De plus ce dernier se base sur la décision de justice pour déclarer ce site illégal. Je lui ferait remarquer que notre ancien ministre de la police qui est censé être une autorité en terme de connaissance de la loi a déclaré en substance qu'on était jamais définitivement coupable avant d'avoir épuisé toutes les voies de recours légal existantes. Enfin je lui ferai remarquer que les lois ne sont pas forcément morales et que les mauvaises lois doivent être combattues c'est un devoir civique.
> 
> Par ailleurs, la justice est l'application de la loi qui est faite au parlement, vouloir la décorréler de la politique (ou faire croire qu'elle l'est) est au mieux naïf et utopiste au pire terriblement dangereux et inconséquent.


Une décision de justice déclare le site illégal -> il est illégal jusqu'à ce qu'une autre décision de justice contredise ce premier jugement (un appel ou que sais je). Je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il y a de compliqué là.
GMB (qui n'est pas Boulon) utilise la plus récente (et médiatique) condamnation sur le sujet du blocage d'un site web pour déplorer le fait que la justice a beaucoup de mal à s'appliquer dans ce cas de figure. C'est tout.

Et les articles de GMB sont sur l'aspect juridique uniquement... toujours.




Spoiler Alert! 


Ça n'atteint pas les sommets de l'article sur seconde life, je suis déçu.

  ::ninja:: 

PS: Pour ma part, je trouve malsain de retrouver sur le net les adresses + noms + photos de personnes sans leur consentement le tout dans une base libre d'accès.
Ça me rappelle le site qui recensait les profs de collège/lycée  avec leur nom + établissement + une note.  :Gerbe:

----------


## MrBeaner

> De plus ce dernier se base sur la décision de justice pour déclarer ce site illégal.





> Oublions deux minutes l'intérêt ou pas de copwatch, ne nous prononçons pas sur le bien ou le mal d'une telle démarche. Partons simplement du principe que c'est illégal comme le juge le Tribunal.


Il débute sa réflexion en admettant une hypothèse de départ.




> Enfin je lui ferai remarquer que les lois ne sont pas forcément morales et que les mauvaises lois doivent être combattues c'est un devoir civique.





> Oublions deux minutes l'intérêt ou pas de copwatch, ne nous prononçons pas sur le bien ou le mal d'une telle démarche. Partons simplement du principe que c'est *illégal* comme le juge le Tribunal.


Il ne parle pas de morale mais bien de légalité. Peut-être as-tu mal compris le terme, mais un juriste se doit de faire la différence.

*EDIT :* le flou entre légal et moral est souvent fait. Même en Science Po tu peux voir des profs parler de légitimité sans prendre garde à bien dissocier le domaine légal et le domaine moral.

Pour une réflexion plus poussée sur la question, je vous invite à attaquer l'_Antigone_ de Sophocle. :kulturtavu?:

----------


## Fildeon

Je suis d'accord que ce site est illégal au regard de la lettre de la loi. Néanmoins je me félicite que l'exécutif ne parvienne pas à le faire disparaitre car je le considère d'utilité publique. Oui la loi et son application sont faillibles, ne pas vouloir l'admettre et en discuter c'est se préparer à accepter l'inacceptable......




> Et les articles de GMB sont sur l'aspect juridique uniquement... toujours.


C'est peut-être ça le problème : au même titre que la science sans conscience est une ruine de l'âme, la "technique juridique" ne devrait jamais trop s'éloigner de l'idéal de Justice.

----------


## MrBeaner

> C'est peut-être ça le problème : au même titre que la science sans conscience est une ruine de l'âme, la "technique juridique" ne devrait jamais trop s'éloigner de l'idéal de Justice.


Je crois que tu t’égares. Il ne porte à nos yeux que le descriptif d'une situation et les interrogations qui lui viennent à ce propos. Je ne vois pas vraiment le rapport avec le fait qu'il ne faille pas faire quelque chose sans en considérer tous les aspects moraux qui lui sont attachés.

Parce que si on va par là, je peux aussi lui dire que pâte sans pétrissage est la ruine du pain, et que la technique boulangère ne devrait jamais trop s'éloigner du feu.

Moi je trouve encore plus inquiétant qu'une zone de non droit comme internet puisse faire naître des situations dans lesquelles des avocats payés ailleurs par leurs clients soient défendus par des internautes à titre bénévole.  :tired:

----------


## Fildeon

> Je crois que tu t’égares. Il ne porte à nos yeux que le descriptif d'une situation et les interrogations qui lui viennent à ce propos. Je ne vois pas vraiment le rapport avec le fait qu'il ne faille pas faire quelque chose sans en considérer tous les aspects moraux qui lui sont attachés.


C'est justement ce qu'il se refuse à faire en s'établissant comme un technicien du droit et rien d'autre ! 
 Le problème c'est que dans l'histoire d'autres et en d'autres temps on invoqué le fait qu'il ne leur appartenait pas de faire ou de contester les lois...





> Parce que si on va par là, je peux aussi lui dire que pâte sans pétrissage est la ruine du pain, et que la technique boulangère ne devrait jamais trop s'éloigner du feu.


Je ne réponds rien à la caricature




> Moi je trouve encore plus inquiétant qu'une zone de non droit comme internet puisse faire naître des situations dans lesquelles des avocats payés ailleurs par leurs clients soient défendus par des internautes à titre bénévole.


Internet n'est pas plus une zone de non droit que la cité dans laquelle j'habite. Les lois y sont applicables, il manque juste un peu d'argent et de volonté pour le faire.

Ce qui me dérange sur la forme c'est qu'il a pris le plus mauvais exemple possible et que la conséquence de son argumentaire c'est qu'il défend indirectement les flics ripoux ! Je veux croire que ce n'est pas son intention mais il devrait être plus nuancé dans son propos.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ces policiers ne sont pas ripoux tant qu'ils n'ont pas été condamnés par la loi.

----------


## Fildeon

oui bien évidemment par contre il est urgent de juger et de condamner tous ceux qui les dénoncent. 
Ripoux n'étant pas dans le code pénal ni une notion juridique je m'autorise le droit à utiliser le terme. Ce sont des ripoux c'est la plus odieuse des choses dans un état de droit que ceux qui ont juré de faire appliquer la loi la corrompent.

Ce que tu dis revient à dire que Kaddhaffi n'était pas un tyran meurtrier puisqu'il n'a pas été condamné et ne le sera jamais. Ce n'est pas mon opinion et je ne compte pas pleurer sur sa mort

----------


## kenshironeo

Il existe des procédures pour dénoncer des délits, des voies légales..
S'ils ont vraiment des preuves solides, qu'ils passent par ces voies.

Le système est-il corrompu au point qu'il faille invoquer la désobéissance civique?

Et quand bien même,imaginons simplement ce qui pourrait se passer:

un type débarque chez une des personnes pour faire justice et l'abat, laissant une famille orpheline.
Finalement on découvre que le gars y était pour rien.

Tu pars du principe que les gens qui vont voir ces photos ont une capacité de raisonnement.Le problème c'est que ce site peut-être visionné par des déséquilibrés, ou des gens influençables, qui en voulant jouer les cow boys ou chevaliers blancs vont ruiner des vies de gens dont la culpabilité n'est même pas certifiée.

----------


## MrBeaner

> C'est justement ce qu'il se refuse à faire en s'établissant comme un technicien du droit et rien d'autre ! 
>  Le problème c'est que dans l'histoire d'autres et en d'autres temps on invoqué le fait qu'il ne leur appartenait pas de faire ou de contester les lois...


Oui mais il a le droit de le refuser, non ? On va pas déclencher une catastrophe parce qu'on a pas traité de la valeur de fliquer les filcs ? C'est un drôle de monde que celui où l'on a pas le choix d'aborder des sujets du point de vue qu'on souhaite, alors même que notre article reste innocent si on le fait ainsi. *EDIT :* l'important est surtout qu'il indique clairement ne pas considérer certains points parce que ce n'est pas son souci.

Pour le reste, je n'étais pas sérieux. Après relecture, je vois qu'il manque peut-être un  ::ninja::  pour éviter d'être pris trop au sérieux.

---------- Post added at 20h44 ---------- Previous post was at 20h39 ----------




> Ce qui me dérange sur la forme c'est qu'il a pris le plus mauvais exemple possible et que la conséquence de son argumentaire c'est qu'il défend indirectement les flics ripoux ! Je veux croire que ce n'est pas son intention mais il devrait être plus nuancé dans son propos.





> Eh bien, mes amis, cette décision me fait de la peine. Non pas au regard de ce qu'elle décide –je n'ai aucune envie de donner mon avis sur la question de l'intérêt ou pas de copwatch– mais plutôt en ce qu'elle confirme, une fois de plus, l'écrasante impuissance des Tribunaux face à un délit commis par Internet.


Je peux comprendre que tu l'aies mal compris mais fais bien attention aux précautions de l'auteur.

----------


## Fildeon

> Tu pars du principe que les gens qui vont voir ces photos ont une capacité de raisonnement.Le problème c'est que ce site peut-être visionné par des déséquilibrés, ou des gens influençables, qui en voulant jouer les cow boys ou chevaliers blancs vont ruiner des vies de gens dont la culpabilité n'est même pas certifiée.


C'est bien pour cela que je dis que l'urgence est de juger ces flics afin qu'ils soient protégés....dans l'enceinte d'une prison. Me Boulon devrait être plus chagriné de vivre dans un pays ou les instances policières sont corrompues jusqu'à l'os (toutes les enquêtes internationales le dénoncent (Curieusement on en fait rarement la pub en France)) que dans un pays qui ne parvient pas à faire interdire les sites de dissidents politiques animés par des idéaux de justice.

----------


## olih

> C'est bien pour cela que je dis que l'urgence est de juger ces flics afin qu'ils soient protégés....dans l'enceinte d'une prison. Me Boulon devrait être plus chagriné de vivre dans un pays ou les instances policières sont corrompues jusqu'à l'os (toutes les enquêtes internationales le dénoncent (Curieusement on en fait rarement la pub en France)) que dans un pays qui ne parvient pas à faire interdire les sites de dissidents politiques animés par des idéaux de justice.


GMB != Boulon, il faut te le dire combien de fois ?

----------


## Fildeon

ok ok je veux bien le croire mais c'est une façon commode de ne pas me répondre sur le fond de l'affaire

----------


## MrBeaner

> C'est bien pour cela que je dis que l'urgence est de juger ces flics afin qu'ils soient protégés....dans l'enceinte d'une prison. Me Boulon devrait être plus chagriné de vivre dans un pays ou les instances policières sont corrompues jusqu'à l'os (toutes les enquêtes internationales le dénoncent (Curieusement on en fait rarement la pub en France)) que dans un pays qui ne parvient pas à faire interdire les sites de dissidents politiques animés par des idéaux de justice.


Je ne sais pas ce que dit Maître Boulon, mais je ne suis pas sûr que les délinquants ou criminels n'aient pas droit à la protection de leur vie privée.

---------- Post added at 20h54 ---------- Previous post was at 20h53 ----------




> ok ok je veux bien le croire mais c'est une façon commode de ne pas me répondre sur le fond de l'affaire


Multi de Velgos ?

----------


## Fildeon

Je suis sûr qu'ils y ont droit, tout comme les victimes ont droit au respect de leur intégrité

multi de velgos? 
c'est de l'espagnol?
Désolé j'ai fait allemand en première langue (on ne sait jamais ça peut encore servir)

----------


## coolskate

> C'est incroyable tous ces inscrits qui arrivent grâce à cette news.
> J'ai lu ret relu la news ya aucun moyen de lui donner une connotation politique


Et bien si.
La personne qui m'a contacté à ce sujet avait fait une lecture tronquée.
Je l'ai partagé avec plusieurs personnes, qui en ont fait 3 premières lectures différentes.

Ma propre interprétation erronée m'a amené à m'inscrire.




> Par contre en terme de légalité, quand on gère un serveur,j'ai un doute,ce qui compte pour la loi c'est le lieu où est enregistré le serveur ou la nationalité d'origine du propriétaire du serveur?


En fait ... tous, et même plus.
Pour faire très court, dans les contrats IT, on est rapidement obligé de prendre en compte de multiples juridictions et leurs interactions.
- la nationalité du registrant du domaine
- son lieu de résidence
- la nationalité du registar
- la nationalité du registry (depuis les affaires récentes aux USA)
- la zone géographique où se trouve le service d'hébergement
- la nationalité de l'hébergeur
- la nationalité des représentants légaux de l'hébergeur.

Et, très important, les juridictions desquelles dépendent les différents contrats, du fait de la la nationalité des parties comme évoqué plus haut, mais aussi de la compétence juridique stipulée sur le contrat et des particularités locales.

Et en quelques années, c'est devenu un enjeu majeur actuel avec l'externalisation des donnes et des flux.
Ne serait-ce que les problématiques récentes du Cloud qui touchent même les particuliers.

Quelques exemples.

Un webdesigner de nationalité X développe un site pour une agence de call-girls en suisse où la prostitution est autorisée.
Le serveur et les domaines sont en suisse.
Le webdesigner se fait arrêter dans son propre pays pour proxénétisme, du fait qu'un résidant du pays X a obtenu une prestation de call-girl de cette agence sur le territoire du pays X.

Un canadien fait un serveur hébergé au canada avec des domaines au canada.
Il enfreint plusieurs lois Américaines sur la propriété intellectuelle.
Il se fait arrêter et juger aux USA.

Une entreprise Française opère un sites de petites rencontres homosexuelles, dont le domaine et l'hébergement sont assurés en france par des prestataires français.
Cette entreprise délègue une partie de la gestion technique, dont les backups, a un prestataire en Europe, qui met cela sur son propre service d'hébergement dont les serveurs sont dans un pays Y. Or dans ce pays Y, l'homosexualité est un crime. Lors d'une saisie, la justice de ce pays tombe sur les fichiers, et lance des poursuites contre le prestataire et son client. (il n'y a pas eu de suites).




> l'idée c'était:la justice est impuissante à faire appliquer des décisions sur le net sur le net, et cette impuissance pourrait être la porte ouverte à des actions plus radicales


La fragilité juridique incidente, exposée au dessus, est une des raisons, en plus de mon expérience personnelle, qui me pousse à dire que sur internet il n'y a pas d'impunité. De plus tout est tracé, et les angles d'attaque légaux sont multiples dans le temps et l'espace.

En tous les cas ni plus ni mois que dans la vraie vie.

Pendant 200 ans, et jusqu'il y a quelques décades seulement, les publications homosexuelles étaient ( au même titre que certaines publications politisantes) les copwatch d'aujourd'hui dans de nombreux pays occidentaux.

Elles étaient interdites de publication soit immédiatement soit après leur premier numéro.

Le jour même de la condamnation ou avant même l'interdiction, la suspension ou la condamnation, la revue ressortait dans toute la france, éventuellement sous un autre nom, souvent imprimée à l'étranger etc ...

Donc, ces dangereux délinquants qui représentaient un grave trouble à l'ordre public et aux bonnes moeurs utilisaient déjà les mêmes pratiques.

Et effectivement kenshironeo, tu as raison, aux USA (époque McCarthy et suite) par exemple mais en France et d'autres pays, après la seconde guerre mondiale, la justice s'est retrouvée impuissante face au fléau de l'homosexualité. Les condamnations, autrefois lourde sont devenues légères, les publications outrageantes ne cessaient de sortir et de se multiplier en toute impunité.

Pour faire face à cette impuissance de la justice, dont se plaignaient certains gouverneurs, sénateurs américains, des actions radicales ont été lancées.
La population et la police même était envoyé tabasser les homosexuels, mettre à sac les lieux où ils se retrouvaient.

Alors que si la justice avait été efficace, elle aurait pu quasiment éradiquer l'homosexualité et les publications homosexuelles ?
Qu'en est-il aujourd'hui de ces dangereux criminels et délinquants homosexuels et de leurs revues en France et aux USA ?  :;): 

(Note : vous avez compris qu'i ne s'agit pas d'une opinion sur la sexualité, bien au contraire, mais d'une sorte de mise en abime.)

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais je pourrais savoir ce que je viens faire là ?

----------


## Fildeon

Voila une saine contradiction aux propos de Me Boulon. Et aussi un exemple magistral qui illustre bien l'absolutisme tout relatif de la vérité juridique.





> Mais je pourrais savoir ce que je viens faire là ?


 Fallait pas porter le même pseudo au départ!

Néanmoins je te présente toutes mes excuses pour avoir dévoilé ton identité secrète.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca faisait longtemps qu'on en avait pas eu un beau comme ça.

----------


## Fildeon

> Ca faisait longtemps qu'on en avait pas eu un beau comme ça.


 Oh je ne me vexerai pas, j'ai connu pire quand j'étais au Vietnam.

----------


## olih

> Ca faisait longtemps qu'on en avait pas eu un beau comme ça.


 Les articles de GMB sont de vrais appeaux.
C'est flippant.

----------


## MrBeaner

Chier. J'me suis fais avoir comme un bleu.

Je comprends pourquoi c'est plein d'aigris ici.  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 21h26 ---------- Previous post was at 21h24 ----------




> Je suis sûr qu'ils y ont droit, tout comme les victimes ont droit au respect de leur intégrité


Et comme les animaux à être traité dans le respect du vivant. Mais ça nous mène où tout ça ?  ::huh:: 

*EDIT :* ah merde, c'est le même.

----------


## Fildeon

> Et comme les animaux à être traité dans le respect du vivant. Mais ça nous mène où tout ça ?


A une considération majeure et révolutionnaire pour les parasites qui s'engraissent grâce au système juridique de notre pays. La justice n'a pas besoin d'eux mais d'hommes intègres et de bonne volonté!

En tout cas on m'avait dit que vous étiez agressifs et méprisants je ne voulais pas le croire au début....

----------


## MrBeaner

> En tout cas on m'avait dit que vous étiez agressifs et méprisants je ne voulais pas le croire au début....


Ah mais il fallait demander dès le départ, tu aurais pris moins de temps pour le savoir !  ::trollface::

----------


## Chocolouf

> A une considération majeure et révolutionnaire pour les parasites qui s'engraissent grâce au système juridique de notre pays. La justice n'a pas besoin d'eux mais d'hommes intègres et de bonne volonté!
> 
> En tout cas on m'avait dit que vous étiez agressifs et méprisants je ne voulais pas le croire au début....


T'as oublié aigris !

----------


## Fildeon

> T'as oublié aigris !


Sincèrement ça vous avance à quoi de troller ce sujet? sincèrement?

----------


## Chocolouf

Rien, et c'est justement ça que tu ne semble pas comprendre. D'ailleurs non, ne cherche pas à comprendre !

----------


## Fildeon

Tu sembles penser à tort que tu es trop subtil ou que tu es trop second degré pour moi mais je t'assure que ce n'est pas le cas. Je me demande par contre ce qui te motive à être aussi désagréable

----------


## OpiniatreA30ans

Bonjour l'ambiance.

----------


## MrBeaner

Pour mettre fin aux malentendus, peut-être serait-il judicieux de s'appuyer sur le texte et de citer les passages desquels vous tirez vos interprétations.

----------


## Fildeon

Je ne suis pas un exégète de Me B je me contente de répondre à ce qu'il dit parce que je ne suis pas d'accord. Cela fait hélas bien longtemps que la justice a abandonné les tribunaux et comme le dit  Socrate : quand la justice prend des vacances la mort fait des heures supplémentaires. Je ne pense pas que copatch soit diffament et injurieux mais que peut on faire quand une émanation ultime de la volonté du peuple rend une justice dénuée de justice? on émigre?
Ceux qui me répondront que le peuple a par définition toujours raison je leur répondrais que c'est une vision totalitaire de ce que doit être une société

----------


## MrBeaner

Ça aurait été plus pratique pour nous afin de discuter plus précisément des désaccord qui nous divisent.

Sinon, je peux seulement dire que je ne suis pas d'accord. Mais c'est dommage, parce que c'est une bonne place ici pour en discuter.

----------


## Fildeon

> Ça aurait été plus pratique pour nous afin de discuter plus précisément des désaccord qui nous divise.
> 
> Sinon, je peux seulement dire que je ne suis pas d'accord.


Tu veux dire que tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi sans avoir aucune idée de ce que je dis ? juste pour le plaisir de ne pas être d'accord en somme?

----------


## MrBeaner

Tout ce que j'ai compris de ça :




> Mais il semble bien plus facile d'abreuver des béotiens d'arguments juridiques abscons qu'ils n'ont pas les capacités de réfuter que de s'exposer dans un VRAI débat de fond avec des gens qui pourraient contester ton analyse transcendantale.





> au travers de la critique d'un site





> De plus ce dernier se base sur la décision de justice pour déclarer ce site illégal.


fait que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Le reste pour moi c'est de la digression dont je ne comprends pas la place dans la discussion que tu as initiée.

----------


## Frite

> A une considération majeure et révolutionnaire pour les parasites qui s'engraissent grâce au système juridique de notre pays. La justice n'a pas besoin d'eux mais d'hommes intègres et de bonne volonté!


Cette indifférence à la souffrance qui s'accroît annonce le fascisme du futur.

----------


## Fildeon

> Cette indifférence à la souffrance qui s'accroît annonce le fascisme du futur.


Je parle de ces juristes cyniques et avides de pouvoir et d'argent qui traient le système jusqu'à ce que ses mamelles soient douloureuses et tu oses me traiter de fasciste?

----------


## Tildidoum

Résumé des épisodes précédents :
Sa double identité a été révélée; GMB est en réalité Omar Boulon, un sous-marin de la droite populaire.
Le site Canard-PC sera-t-il déclaré illégal, son forum restera-t-il une zone de non-droit ? 

Le suspense est à son comble.

----------


## Heckler Spray

Donc, si je te suis, Fildeon, tu n'es pas d'accord avec l'auteur du topic car tu penses que de toute façon, la Justice est morte dans notre pays, ceux qui font la Loi ne sont que des profiteurs, les flics sont tous ripoux (bien fait pour eux s'ils se font diffamer), et tout le Système est pourri.... C'est bien ça ?
Permet moi de te dire que ce sont des arguments un peu simplistes, qui ne s'appuient sur pas grand chose, hormis ton opinion, et les faits divers qu'on nous matraque à la télé, à la rigueur.
De plus, il y a une phrase que je ne comprend pas : 



> mais que peut on faire quand une émanation ultime de la volonté du peuple rend une justice dénuée de justice?


De quoi parles-tu ? Quelle est cette émanation ultime ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pitié pas Chuck Norris.

---------- Post added at 04h04 ---------- Previous post was at 04h03 ----------




> Je parle de ces juristes cyniques et avides de pouvoir et d'argent qui traient le système jusqu'à ce que ses mamelles soient douloureuses et tu oses me traiter de fasciste?


Toi ça fait longtemps que tu as pas tripoté de mamelles.

----------


## Aghora

> Cette indifférence à la souffrance qui s'accroît annonce le fascisme du futur.





> Je parle de ces juristes cyniques et avides de pouvoir et d'argent qui traient le système jusqu'à ce que ses mamelles soient douloureuses et tu oses me traiter de fasciste?


Répondez maintenant !

----------


## Montigny

GMB , sa marche aussi dans les 2 sens ...




> Mais gageons qu'à la longue, une réaction aura lieu face à l'impunité de la délinquance* AU SOMMET DE L'ETAT.*


Quand les gens en auront mare de voir des types qui s'en sortent pour des petits vices de procédures alors qu'ils ont détourner des milliards de francs/d'euros ou sont empêtrés dans des affaires vraiment douteuses et qu'on voit que la justice n'est pas plus puissante , puisqu'elle ne les condamnent pas (ce sont pour 90% d'anciens avocats , ils connaissent donc les failles ) et bien le peuple ressortira la trancheuse du grenier et ne passera plus par la justice...

----------


## Daedaal



----------


## Frite

> Je parle de ces juristes cyniques et avides de pouvoir et d'argent qui traient le système jusqu'à ce que ses mamelles soient douloureuses et tu oses me traiter de fasciste?


Tu me rappelles Georges, politiquement.

----------


## Fildeon

> Quand les gens en auront mare de voir des types qui s'en sortent pour des petites vices de procédures alors qu'ils ont détourner des milliards de francs/d'euros ou être empêtrés dans des affaires vraiment douteuses et qu'on voit que la justice n'est pas plus puissante puisqu'elle ne les condamnent pas (ce sont pour 90% d'anciens avocats , ils connaissent donc les failles ) et bien le peuple ressortira la trancheuse du grenier et ne passera plus par la justice...



Voila c'est exactement ce pourquoi je trouve que l'indignation de Me Boulon au sujet de copwatch est au mieux naïve au pire cynique au dernier degré. Ces gens se sont donné la mission de protéger les faibles des machoirs d'aciers d'une administration policière pourrie par la corruption (lisez donc tous les rapports de l'ocde)! Que ce site ne puisse être fermé me semble justice, même si c'est illégal. Ce qui devrait indigner MB c'est plutôt qu'il y ai besoin de tels sites pour faire connaitre des exactions policières qui sans cela passeraient sous silence. Parallèlement bien d'autres affaires (dont OUI ! certaines au sommet de notre bel état) dont le justice est bel et bien absente nécessiteraient que Me Boulon s'indigne un peu plus.

----------


## Aghora

C'est pas le but de la rubrique de s'indigner de la collusion entre milieu politique et judiciaire.

----------


## Frite

> Voila c'est exactement ce pourquoi je trouve que l'indignation de Me Boulon au sujet de copwatch est au mieux naïve au pire cynique au dernier degré.


Une simple question : As-tu lu l'article de Grand Maître Boulon ? Tu peux me retrouver un seul passage où il émettrait un jugement de valeur sur ce site ?

Quant à moi, j'ai été effectivement indigné par ce passage :



> *Paris* et sa grande banlieue sont de plus en plus confrontés à une recrudescence des violences commises par l'ensemble des forces de police. Violence, garde à vue de masse, présence policière dissuasive, *la Capitale des Gaules* à peur pour son pouvoir, peur pour sa sécurité. Mais de quoi a- t-elle peur réellement??


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Heckler Spray

> Voila c'est exactement ce pourquoi je trouve que l'indignation de Me Boulon au sujet de copwatch est au mieux naïve au pire cynique au dernier degré. Ces gens se sont donné la mission de protéger les faibles des machoirs d'aciers d'une administration policière pourrie par la corruption (lisez donc tous les rapports de l'ocde)! Que ce site ne puisse être fermé me semble justice, même si c'est illégal. Ce qui devrait indigner MB c'est plutôt qu'il y ai besoin de tels sites pour faire connaitre des exactions policières qui sans cela passeraient sous silence. Parallèlement bien d'autres affaires (dont OUI ! certaines au sommet de notre bel état) dont le justice est bel et bien absente nécessiteraient que Me Boulon s'indigne un peu plus.


My god, c'est vrai, on vit dans une Ploutocratie, c'est intolérable, on devrait tous se barrer de ce pays de merde !!!
Ou peut être que non, et qu'en fait tu en fais des tonnes sans étayer tes arguments. Va savoir.

----------


## Fildeon

> Une simple question : As-tu lu l'article de Grand Maître Boulon ? Tu peux me retrouver un seul passage où il émettrait un jugement de valeur sur ce site ?


j'ai effectivement fait un petit raccourci pour ne pas allourdir ma phrase. GMB s'indigne de l'impuissance de la justice dans le dossier copwatch. Le reste de mes propos demeure identique.




> My god, c'est vrai, on vit dans une Ploutocratie, c'est intolérable, on devrait tous se barrer de ce pays de merde !!!
> Ou peut être que non, et qu'en fait tu en fais des tonnes sans étayer tes arguments. Va savoir.


je ne répond pas aux caricatures/trolls




> Quant à moi, j'ai été effectivement indigné par ce passage :


Peut-être qu'il ne faut pas entendre le mot "gaule" au sens gaulois du terme ou que ce type est un inculte ce ne serait pas le premier en France.

----------


## olih

> j'ai effectivement fait un petit raccourci pour ne pas allourdir ma phrase. GMB s'indigne de l'impuissance de la justice dans le dossier copwatch. Le reste de mes propos demeure identique.
> ...


 GMB s'inquiète de l'impuissance de la justice a faire appliquer un jugement sur le net, copwatch n'est que l'exemple utilisé  :tired: .

----------


## Fildeon

> GMB s'inquiète de l'impuissance de la justice a faire appliquer un jugement sur le net, copwatch n'est que l'exemple utilisé .


 Un mauvais exemple c'est ce que je me tue à dire

----------


## Vedder

Peut-être, mais ce n'est pas le propos ici. Si tu veux en discuter, va dans la section politique/actualité du forum.

----------


## Heckler Spray

> je ne répond pas aux caricatures/trolls


En même temps, tu ne réponds pas quand on te pose la question "normalement" (c'est sûr que le sarcasme est une forme de troll intolérable qui n'a pas sa place dans une discussion *sarcasm*)... du coup, je me vois contraint de te titiller un peu. Mais si l'envie te prend de répondre sérieusement à mon précédent post, vas-y, ne te gène pas :




> Donc, si je te suis, Fildeon, tu n'es pas d'accord avec l'auteur du topic car tu penses que de toute façon, la Justice est morte dans notre pays, ceux qui font la Loi ne sont que des profiteurs, les flics sont tous ripoux (bien fait pour eux s'ils se font diffamer), et tout le Système est pourri.... C'est bien ça ?
>  Permet moi de te dire que ce sont des arguments un peu simplistes, qui ne s'appuient sur pas grand chose, hormis ton opinion, et les faits divers qu'on nous matraque à la télé, à la rigueur.
> 
>  De plus, il y a une phrase que je ne comprend pas : "mais que peut on faire quand une émanation ultime de la volonté du peuple rend une justice dénuée de justice?"
>  De quoi parles-tu ? Quelle est cette émanation ultime ?

----------


## Fildeon

> En même temps, tu ne réponds pas quand on te pose la question "normalement" (c'est sûr que le sarcasme est une forme de troll intolérable qui n'a pas sa place dans une discussion *sarcasm*)... du coup, je me vois contraint de te titiller un peu. Mais si l'envie te prend de répondre sérieusement à mon précédent post, vas-y, ne te gène pas :


Je ne t'ai pas répondu à dessein, je ne répond pas aux caricatures et aux trolls. Si tu ne comprends pas ce qu'il y a de caricatural dans les propos que tu me prêtes alors c'est que tu n'es pas apte au dialogue.

----------


## Flyn

Oh putain. Je lis un article sérieux et intéressant de GMB (ou Boulon je suis perdu  ::o: ), jette un oeil sur les commentaires et finit par me marrer encore plus que sur le topic des liens rigolols. J'en ai les larmes aux yeux.

Ce forum est magique.

----------


## SAYA

> Fildeon;4815928]Je suis d'accord que ce site est illégal au regard de la lettre de la loi. Néanmoins je me félicite que l'exécutif ne parvienne pas à le faire disparaitre car je le considère d'utilité publique. Oui la loi et son application sont faillibles, ne pas vouloir l'admettre et en discuter c'est se préparer à accepter l'inacceptable......


Non on ne peut pas être d'accord avec ce qui s'apparente à de la délation (et on ne peut que se rappeler ce qui s'est passé sous l'occupation) ! 
Qu'il y ait une liberté d'expression oui, mais on ne peut pas laisser passer outre les décisions de Justice. Si elles ne satisfont pas des recours existent : appel, cassation, Cour Européenne.
Mais en lisant l'article de GMB je me suis posée une question : n'assistons-nous pas en ce moment à une escalade ? Face à un État qui musèle la Presse, la Justice (dans certains procès sensibles), qui a la main mise sur les radios et la télévision, dont certains représentants outrepassent allègrement leurs droits, d'autres pensent qu'un net "débridé" serait la réponse. Eh bien non ! Parce qu'il n'y a pas d'égalité sans Justice - qui devrait être la même pour tous (revenir à une morale qui permet de vivre dans une société digne de ce nom) - autrement, comme le dit G_M_B se serait revenir à la loi du talion en laissant parler le fusil ; alors oui, il faut encadrer Internet de concert entre les pays, pour éviter que ces sites émergent d'ailleurs, et d'ailleurs encore... mais on sait que tous ne seront pas parties prenantes. C'est comment faire la vrai question : ce n'est pas copwatch V hadopi qui donnera la solution.
Super article ::wub::

----------


## Heckler Spray

> Je ne t'ai pas répondu à dessein, je ne répond pas aux caricatures et aux trolls. Si tu ne comprends pas ce qu'il y a de caricatural dans les propos que tu me prêtes alors c'est que tu n'es pas apte au dialogue.


La formulation ne te convient toujours pas ? Bon... On va recommencer :

D'après tes posts, tu affirmes que l'auteur du topic se trompe car il prend un mauvais exemple pour étayer son point de vue. Le tien est que pour toi, si je te comprend bien, ce site a une légitimité morale (chose qui est quand même discutable), légitimité qui est selon toi supérieure à son illégalité déclarée par la Justice. Et tu argumentes ton propos en disant que " *Cela fait hélas bien longtemps que la justice a abandonné les tribunaux* et comme le dit  Socrate : quand la justice prend des vacances la mort fait des heures supplémentaires" (voir  post n°72). 
J'en déduis donc que selon toi, le système judiciaire est tellement pourri qu'il ne défend plus les valeurs morales, ou l'idée de Justice comme tu dis dans l'un de tes posts, et par conséquent qu'il perd toute légitimité à rendre illégal un site qui, selon toi, est plus légitime puisqu'il liste des flics présumés ripoux.

Et c'est là que je te demande sur quoi tu t'appuies pour affirmer cela. Je ne vois pas où est le troll dans ma question, pas plus que lorsque toi-même tu déclares que Copwatch est un site d'utilité publique puisque les policiers qui y sont fichés sont FORCEMMENT ripoux, laissant supposer qu'il n' y pas besoin de justice pour les déclarer coupables des faits qu'on leur reproche, ce site étant bien suffisant à tes yeux. 

J'ai déjà expliqué pourquoi, d'après moi, ce genre de raisonnement était dangereux (voir première page du topic). Et je ne vois rien dans ton argumentaire pouvant me laisser penser le contraire. 
Et ce n'est pas en brandissant l'excuse du troll/caricature pour ne pas répondre que cela fera avancer cette discussion. Tu reprochais à Grand Maître B. de passer pour un donneur de leçons qui se carapate quand on essaye de dialoguer sur le fond et qui se contente "d'abreuver des béotiens d'arguments juridiques abscons qu'ils n'ont pas les capacités de réfuter que de s'exposer dans un VRAI  débat de fond avec des gens qui pourraient contester ton analyse transcendantale." Prouve moi que tu n'es pas comme ça.

EDIT : tout à fait d'accord avec toi, SAYA.

----------


## SAYA

> Les articles de GMB sont de vrais appeaux.
> C'est flippant.


Pourquoi les lis-tu ?

----------


## Fildeon

> La formulation ne te convient toujours pas ? Bon... On va recommencer :
> 
> D'après tes posts, tu affirmes que l'auteur du topic se trompe car il prend un mauvais exemple pour étayer son point de vue. Le tien est que pour toi, si je te comprend bien, ce site a une légitimité morale (chose qui est quand même discutable), légitimité qui est selon toi supérieure à son illégalité déclarée par la Justice. Et tu argumentes ton propos en disant que " *Cela fait hélas bien longtemps que la justice a abandonné les tribunaux* et comme le dit  Socrate : quand la justice prend des vacances la mort fait des heures supplémentaires" (voir  post n°72). 
> J'en déduis donc que selon toi, le système judiciaire est tellement pourri qu'il ne défend plus les valeurs morales, ou l'idée de Justice comme tu dis dans l'un de tes posts, et par conséquent qu'il perd toute légitimité à rendre illégal un site qui, selon toi, est plus légitime puisqu'il liste des flics présumés ripoux.
> 
> Et c'est là que je te demande sur quoi tu t'appuies pour affirmer cela. Je ne vois pas où est le troll dans ma question, pas plus que lorsque toi-même tu déclares que Copwatch est un site d'utilité publique puisque les policiers qui y sont fichés sont FORCEMMENT ripoux, laissant supposer qu'il n' y pas besoin de justice pour les déclarer coupables des faits qu'on leur reproche, ce site étant bien suffisant à tes yeux. 
> 
> J'ai déjà expliqué pourquoi, d'après moi, ce genre de raisonnement était dangereux (voir première page du topic). Et je ne vois rien dans ton argumentaire pouvant me laisser penser le contraire. 
> Et ce n'est pas en brandissant l'excuse du troll/caricature pour ne pas répondre que cela fera avancer cette discussion. Tu reprochais à Grand Maître B. de passer pour un donneur de leçons qui se carapate quand on essaye de dialoguer sur le fond et qui se contente "d'abreuver des béotiens d'arguments juridiques abscons qu'ils n'ont pas les capacités de réfuter que de s'exposer dans un VRAI  débat de fond avec des gens qui pourraient contester ton analyse transcendantale." Prouve moi que tu n'es pas comme ça.
> ...


je préfère cette formulation, je n'ai jamais dit que tous les flics et tous les magistrats étaient pourris, mais il suffit d'un pomme gatée dans un panier pour que toutes les autres commencent à moisir. 
Dans le pavillon on est nombreux à penser qu'il serait bon que les gens qui travaillent pour le peuple le respectent un peu plus. Quitte à refaire rouler quelques têtes. Ne t'ai tu jamais demandé qui faisait les lois et dans quel intérêt? 

Pour en revenir au sujet la question n'est pas de savoir si copwatch est bon ou mauvais, il soulève des interrogations légitimes quant aux méthodes de certains voyous présents dans la police. Ce qui est inquiétant c'est qu'on s'émeut de l’existence de copwatch sans s'émouvoir de la présence et de l'impunité de ces rippoux. C'est en cela que contrairement à Me Boulon je ne m'inquiète pas du fait que les tribunaux soient impuissants à le fermer car c'est justement un besoin legitime de Justice qui a conduit à sa création. C'est donc beaucoup plus inquiétant selon moi que les décisions des tribunaux aient cessés d'être Justes.

----------


## SAYA

> Quant à moi, j'ai été effectivement indigné par ce passage :
> 
> Paris et sa grande banlieue sont de plus en plus confrontés à une *recrudescence des violences commises par l'ensemble des forces de police*. Violence, garde à vue de masse, présence policière dissuasive, la Capitale des Gaules à peur pour son pouvoir, peur pour sa sécurité. Mais de quoi a- t-elle peur réellement??


Alors on est deux : celui qui a écrit cette phrase n'a certainement pas regardé le reportage de journalistes obligés de filmer en caméra cachée pour dénoncer le mal être des habitants de certains quartiers ; ils ont été "reçus" par des dealers et leurs gardes du corps qui osent demander leurs papiers à ceux qui veulent entrer dans l'immeuble et vont même jusqu'à les accompagner jusqu'à l'étage et les raccompagner leur conseillant de "filer"  ! Pour eux ce n'est certainement pas violence que de commercer illicitement leur "merde", d'être des vendeurs de mort et de détruire toute une jeunesse !!!!  Et c'est ceux là qui crachent sur la police ??????????  :B):  Sont-ce les mêmes que l'on retrouve sur copwatch ?

----------


## olih

> Pourquoi les lis-tu ?


 J'aime beaucoup ses articles, mais c'est l'effet d'attraction qu'ils ont sur l'internet 2.0 qui me sidère :remember second life:

----------


## Fildeon

Donc Saya tu légitimes les méthodes de voyous pour la police parce que les voyous font pareil? le monde marche sur la tête on aura Hitler comme candidat en 2012 à ce rythme....





> Sont-ce les mêmes que l'on retrouve sur copwatch ?


 Non ils ne savent pas écrire. Faut arrêter de faire croire qu'il n' ya que les voyous qui veulent une police irréprochable, les honnêtes citoyens aussi ...

----------


## Flyn

> Donc Saya tu légitimes les méthodes de voyous pour la police parce que les voyous font pareil? le monde marche sur la tête on aura Hitler comme candidat en 2012 à ce rythme....


Mal barré. Apparemment ils se seraient gourés et les neutrinos n'iraient pas plus vite que la lumière donc je mets de coté mon proto de machine à remonter le temps pour aller chercher Hitler et le présenter en 2012, soit aux élections présidentielles soit aux MTV Music Awards.

En tout cas bravo, on atteint le point Godwin.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non. On a atteint le point Poëtpoëtwin.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

N'empêche que Boulon t'imite super bien. Et inversement.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Et encore, si tu savais tous nos points communs: on fait du bodybuilding tous les 2, on prend de l'hydroxicut tous les 2, on est brun tous les 2, on aime consulter infogreffe tous les 2...

---------- Post added at 18h32 ---------- Previous post was at 18h29 ----------

N'empêche qu'outre vous faire réfléchir (ou en tous les cas, vous faire réagir, voire vous distraire, ce qui est mon vrai objectif) j'ai inventé le point Poëtpoëtwin. Que l'internet m'en soit témoin, le point Poëtpoëtwin est né le 29/10/2011 à 23h51.

----------


## Holoman

Étrange, 2+9+1+0+2+0+1+1+2+3+5+1 ça fait 42.
Sinon, très bon article.

Ow, et pour ceux qui sont encore en train de calculer... non rien, continuez.  ::XD::

----------


## coolskate

> [/COLOR]N'empêche qu'outre vous faire réfléchir (ou en tous les cas, vous faire réagir, voire vous distraire, ce qui est mon vrai objectif) j'ai inventé le point Poëtpoëtwin. Que l'internet m'en soit témoin, le point Poëtpoëtwin est né le 29/10/2011 à 23h51.


J'ai mérité d'être le premier à le recevoir, je le reconnais  :;): 

Et, dans la nuit, plutôt au petit matin une fois tout le monde réuni, les esprits clarifiés au Brane Cantenac, les erreurs d'interprétation rectifiés, une assemblée constituée de tes pairs, d'un communiquant de l'UMP, d'une journaliste immigrée illégale, d'un anarchiste vivant des revenus de son capital et d'un sauvage illettré dormant dans une peau de bête t'attribuaient eux aussi un point, le point "Droite Pop" pour l'impunité sur internet. 

Les membres du Jury de ta profession, et eux seuls, ont ajouté un point "effet de manche" pour ton exploitation du référé.

Que de points et de prix en quelques heures !

----------


## SAYA

> Donc Saya tu légitimes les méthodes de voyous pour la police parce que les voyous font pareil? le monde marche sur la tête on aura Hitler comme candidat en 2012 à ce rythme....


Non certainement pas. 
Mais de là à dire que tous les flics sont des ripoux ou des brutes, je ne suis pas d'accord. D'abord comme l'a dit un canard ce sont des êtres humains et la plupart d'entre eux exercent leur métier honnêtement, tout comme les Juges ; hélas il y a toujours les brebis galeuses et ceux là méritent d'être punis, mais je pense que l'on vit dans un pays suffisamment libre pour faire jouer les instances légales en cas de violences policières, sans donner libre cours à des dénonciations, pas toujours vérifiées, surtout lorsqu'elles sont faites lâchement derrière un clavier. Si t'es pas d'accord tu le dis haut et fort, nul doute qu'on finira pas t'entendre.
Quand on en arrive à détourner l'entrée d'une école maternelle parce que cette pègre fait sa Loi, je trouve ça lamentable. Tout ça parce que si tu les arrêtes tu es coupable de bavure ! Alors, non  je ne cautionne pas les ripoux, mais je respecte la Police et je ne vais pas pleurer si toute cette pègre en prend plein la tête et que les autorités finissent pas les virer. Une société digne de ce nom doit répondre à des règles : elles sont valables pour chacun d'entre nous.

----------


## Fildeon

> Non certainement pas. 
> Mais de là à dire que tous les flics sont des ripoux ou des brutes, je ne suis pas d'accord.


Tu es sourd? c'est exactement ce que je viens de dire!




> Alors, non je ne cautionne pas les ripoux, mais je respecte la Police et je ne vais pas pleurer si toute cette pègre en prend plein la tête et que les autorités finissent pas les virer. Une société digne de ce nom doit répondre à des règles : elles sont valables pour chacun d'entre nous.


Cette phrase est contradictoire! en passant moi aussi je respecte la police, chose que la police ne fait plus depuis longtemps (oui les minorités visibles se font tutoyer et se font insulter sans ménagement, essayez donc d'être noir à Paris). Si tu dis que la police doit suivre des règles alors tu ne peux pas la respecter si elle n'est pas irréprochable ou alors tu es un lache ou un collabo !

----------


## coolskate

Fildeon,

Une publication sur internet montre des policiers qui :
- sur des parties accessibles au public de certains sites web, sous leur véritable identité, affichent faire partie d'association nationalistes, extremistes, allant jusqu'à la supémacie de la race blanche, 
- dans des discussions toujours accessibles au public certains font savoir qu'ils aiment à défoncer gratuitement des marginaux (innocents donc),
- sont dans des affaires où ils ont nié des brutalités gratuites envers des personnes finalement innocentes, alors que publiquement sur des sites ils reconnaissent les faits
- insultent et menacent de mort des gens du simple fait qu'ils soient filmés

Et ... certains membres ici comme à peu près toute la France, s'inquiète qu'en dévoilant ces informations, leur vie privée soit ne soit pas respectée.
Leur argumentation ? Et bien ce n'est pas la leur. Leurs références ? Des reportages choc, aux trois quarts bidonnés, sur M6/TF1/W9. Qui est fautif ? celui qui diffuse l'information ...

Bref, le troll n'est pas toujours celui que l'on croit.
Concernant ton point GodWin, contrairement à mon point Poëtpoët, je en pense pas qu'il soit mérité.

Même dans mon inculture crasseuse, empêtré dans mon quasi-illetrisme, j'ai vu en quelques années la société passer de liberté-égalité-fraternité à travail-famille-patrie, perdre ses notions d'échelle ... Et ce que ce soit à droite ou à gauche.

N'étant pas moi-même une lumière, je pensais que tout le monde comprenait au moins partiellement tout cela, ou comme moi en avait au moins une vague idée es mécaniques.

Et bien non.
Il semble que seul un petit nombre ait une sensibilité, un socle, un chemin philosophique qui leur permet de voir cela.

Les autres ne voient rien, n'entendent rien, ne comprennent rien :
Ils pensent mettre du sens là où il n'y a que du vide.
Ils pensent exprimer une opinion, alors qu'ils n'éructent que les titres de TF1/Figaro ou de Libé/l'huma.

Ce sont justement les rhinoceros.

Tu leur parle de RMI ils te disent que ce sont des profiteurs, que leur voisin s'est acheté un Porshe Cayenne neuf avec son RMI, qu'en plus on leur paye la bouffe, l'électricité, le gaz, le téléphone. Ils ne savent pas que c'est faux.
Tu leur parle des gens du voyage qui sont sympa, ont rempaillé tes chaises, ils te demanderont s'il y a eu des cambriolages dans ton quartier.
Tu leur parle de tests ADN, de caméras de surveillance, ils te diront qu'ils n'ont rien à cacher / à se reprocher.

Et ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer de les sortir de leur fantasmagorie, de cet imaginaire populaire, ils ne peuvent pas comprendre.
Ils te sortent leurs références : un reportage de M6 dans une maternelle où un enfant de 4 ans noir immigré illégal dealait du shit pour financer les réseau de terroristes qui créent des usines polluantes qui fabriquent de la contrefaçon pour habiller des prostituées mineures qui sont louées à DSK.  :;): 

Et le miracle du Rhinocéros, c'est que le jour où il se fait avoir par les propres lois qu'il a lui même soutenues, il a un tel sentiment d'injustice (au demeurant justifié) qu'il en veut aux autres. A ceux qu'il appelle les "vrais délinquants", les "vrais parasites" : les rmistes, les roms, les racailles, internet ... 

Tu as lu ionesco ? Bon, alors ça donne quoi de discuter avec des rhinocéros, ils redeviennent humain ?  :;): 
Non.

Bon, bref, justement, si nous retournions à cette fantastique notion d'impunité de la délinquance sur internet, d'impuissance des tribunaux, de la justice ?

----------


## Montigny

C'est quoi le point PouetPouet ?  ::O: 

 :^_^:

----------


## Fildeon

> Fildeon,
> 
> Une publication sur internet montre des policiers qui :
> - sur des parties accessibles au public de certains sites web, sous leur véritable identité, affichent faire partie d'association nationalistes, extremistes, allant jusqu'à la supémacie de la race blanche, 
> - dans des discussions toujours accessibles au public certains font savoir qu'ils aiment à défoncer gratuitement des marginaux (innocents donc),
> - sont dans des affaires où ils ont nié des brutalités gratuites envers des personnes finalement innocentes, alors que publiquement sur des sites ils reconnaissent les faits
> - insultent et menacent de mort des gens du simple fait qu'ils soient filmés
> 
> Et ... certains membres ici comme à peu près toute la France, s'inquiète qu'en dévoilant ces informations, leur vie privée soit ne soit pas respectée.
> ...


Je suis pas loin de penser la même chose même si je ne l'ai jamais exprimé aussi clairement. Le coup de la porsche on me l'a fait tellement souvent que je ne prend même plus la peine de réfuter, ça me lasse et de toute façon ils en sont tellement convaincu que ça ne mène à rien. Tu as oublié aussi les immigrés qui font tellement d'enfants qu'ils en jettent parfois sous les voitures pour toucher de l'argent à l'issu du procès.... J'ai peur que l'on soit tous dans un gros bus allant droit dans le mur et je suis terrifié par mes voisins de sièges qui demandent au chauffeur d'accélérer. Le gouvernement contient de nombreuses personnes membres de franges ultraviolentes de l'extrême droite comme devedjian. Depuis 2001 le nombre de gens en prison a progressé de plus de 30%, parallèlement les crimes et délits ont aussi augmenté. L'insécurité sur lequel ce gouvernement cultive ses votes c'est lui qui la crée à seule fin de se maintenir. Les gens ne pourront pas dire qu'ils ne se sont rendu compte de rien...

----------


## coolskate

> Je suis pas loin de penser la même chose même si je ne l'ai jamais exprimé aussi clairement. Le coup de la porsche on me l'a fait tellement souvent que je ne prend même plus la peine de réfuter, ça me lasse et de toute façon ils en sont tellement convaincu que ça ne mène à rien. Tu as oublié aussi les immigrés qui font tellement d'enfants qu'ils en jettent parfois sous les voitures pour toucher de l'argent à l'issu du procès.... J'ai peur que l'on soit tous dans un gros bus allant droit dans le mur et je suis terrifié par mes voisins de sièges qui demandent au chauffeur d'accélérer. Le gouvernement contient de nombreuses personnes membres de franges ultraviolentes de l'extrême droite comme devedjian. Depuis 2001 le nombre de gens en prison a progressé de plus de 30%, parallèlement les crimes et délits ont aussi augmenté. L'insécurité sur lequel ce gouvernement cultive ses votes c'est lui qui la crée à seule fin de se maintenir. Les gens ne pourront pas dire qu'ils ne se sont rendu compte de rien...


Oui, nous allons au mur, et les passagers demandent à accélérer tout en gardant les yeux fermés et en pensant qu'ils sont immortels.
Ce n'est pas le première ni la dernière fois.

Voyons au delà de tout clivage ethnique, religieux, politique.

Que l'extrême droite joue son rôle d'extrême droite, l'extrême gauche son rôle d'extrême gauche, idem pour les socialistes, les libéraux, les républicains, les cathos, les bleus, les verts, les oranges et autres ... et heureusement qu'ils sont tous représentés, c'est aussi ça la république française.

Là n'est pas directement le problème.

Nous aurions été sous un gouvernement socialiste, Copwatch un site de mouvance d'extreme droite dénonçant des policiers de mouvance d'extrême gauche qui font des bavures sur des manifestations de catholiques, et GMB aurait écrit un article du même type où l'impunité de la délinquance sur internet aurait été un argument de gauche radicale ... ma réaction aurait été similaire.

Justement, concernant l'impunité de la délinquance sur internet, l'impuissance de la justice française face aux délits sur internet, ...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Moi je pense que ce n'est pas le cas : dans la vraie vie ou internet, le niveau d'impunité est grosso-modo le même.
Voire dans la vraie vie nous jouissons d'un peu plus d'impunité, du fait que l'essentiel de nos propos de nos déplacements sont pas ou peu tracés, enregistrés.

----------


## Fildeon

> Moi je pense que ce n'est pas le cas : dans la vraie vie ou internet, le niveau d'impunité est grosso-modo le même.
> Voire dans la vraie vie nous jouissons d'un peu plus d'impunité, du fait que l'essentiel de nos propos de nos déplacements sont pas ou peu tracés, enregistrés.


C'est tout à fait vrai....pour l'instant. L'idée est à terme de contrôler aussi ce qu'on pourrait dire ou faire, cf la recrudescence des systèmes de vidéo surveillance rebaptisés "videoprotection" pour endormir les quelques défenseurs des droits de l'homme qu'il reste. Voire même de surveiller ce que l'on pense  http://www.gizmodo.fr/2011/10/11/fas...lontaires.html

Toutes ces innovations sont bien sûr développés à l'origine avec le consentement du public dans le but de le protéger et l'insécurité.

----------


## coolskate

> GMB s'inquiète de l'impuissance de la justice a faire appliquer un jugement sur le net, copwatch n'est que l'exemple utilisé .


Tout à fait, le coeur du sujet !
Continuons sur l'exemple CopWatch, applicable à toute publication litigieuse : et si elle n'était pas sur le net ?

*Et si Copwatch n'était pas sur internet = pas d'impunité pour les délinquants, pas de justice impuissante ?*

Grand maître B, pour repartir sur ton article : s'il s'était agit d'une diffusion hors internet, la justice aurait pu agir, elle n'aurait pas été impuissante, les auteurs n'auraient pas profité de l'impunité octroyé par internet ?

Donc, si Copwatch n'était pas sur internet, il pourrait être ... imprimé.
Comme toutes ces revues, magazines, livres, guides etc ... interdits / litigieux.

*Le guide Copwatch 2011 illustré* 

Copwatch édite ses informations, exactement les mêmes que celles sur le site Copwatch-IDF, avec le même sommaire, les photos, les infos. 
Un gros pavé de quelques centaines de pages imprimé en quadri 70g relié, avec une couverture souple 170g vernis offset.

Il est imprimé en France mais peut l'être en Allemagne ou ailleurs, comme ce fut le cas de nombreuses publications interdites autrefois.
Il y aura à venir des suppléments, mises à jours.

Ensuite, les membres de Copwatch font livrer les exemplaires dans des librairies, associations, membres ou sympathisants de Copwatch, groupes de militants d'extrême gauche, antennes du NPA, bureaux de la CGT ...

*Le guide Copwatch 2011 interdit de diffusion / distribution*

Une fois que la diffusion commence, le ministère de l'intérieur de rend compte que ce contenu est litigieux. (ni plus ni moins que le site, c'est le même contenu).

La justice est saisie et interdit sa diffusion en référé.

*Retirer le Guide Copwatch 2011 de la circulation*

Là ça se corse : de quels outils dispose la justice pour en récupérer tous exemplaires, empêcher les français d'y avoir accès ?

Les librairies sympathisantes, OK, quelques associations... ok, les bureaux du NPA et la CGT ... pas évident et les autres ? Comment identifier les membres et sympathisants... plus difficile si ce n'est impossible. Et quels moyens ... des dizaines de milliers de saisies, de perquisitions en France en quelques heures ?

D'autant qu'à peine l'interdiction prononcée, l'essentiels des stocks part en vente "sous le manteau". Comme ce fut le cas avec TOUS les supports interdits depuis des milliers d'années.

*identifier les auteurs, les diffuseurs, l'imprimeur*

Et comment peut faire la justice pour identifier les auteurs, les diffuseurs, l'imprimeur et autres acteurs du Guide Copwatch 2011 si ceux-ci décident de rester anonymes, encore plus si une partie d'entre eux sont à l'étranger?

(sur un service internet beaucoup de possibilités : identité et coordonnées du déposant du domaine et du serveur, adresses IP, identité des payeurs paiement carte bancaire/paypal... des domaines et de l'hébergement, adresses IP du payeur, adresses IP de l'administration registar / de l'administration Hébergeur, adresses IP de l'administration du site lui-même ... Même en andorre ou au Panama, on y arrive toujours cf les affaires récentes.)

*Interpeller, condamner les acteurs de Copwatch = fin de la publication ?*

Imaginons qu'après une enquête rondement menée (écoutes, surveillance etc ...) quelques auteurs, les imprimeurs, certains diffuseurs sont identifiés.
-que peut faire la justice contre un imprimeur Belge, polonais, Canadien, Turque  ... qui a imprimé CopWatch 2011 ?
-que peut faire la justice français contre un éditeur Américain qui a édité Copwatch 2011 ?
-que peut faire la justice contre les auteurs, photographes, mécènes vivant à l'étranger ?
-que va faire la justice contre les 800 librairies dans le monde, de genève à new-york en passant Montréal, Tokyo, Shanghai ... qui vendent le guide CopWatch 2011 ?

Le fait d'arrêter et de condamner 2 photographes, 4 rédacteurs, 3 diffuseurs est-il un gage de l'arrêt de la publication de Copwatch, que cela soit ou non sur internet ?

*identifier les lecteurs d'un support imprimé*

Est-ce possible d'identifier les lecteurs du Guide papier CopWatch 2011 ou de tout autre support papier de Copwatch ?

(comme cela se fait sur internet, comme pour les sites pédophiles, de piratage de mp3, ou même l'affaire Sony de la vidéo de Jailbreak sur Youtube : on récupère les logs du serveur ou de l'hébergeur et on identifie TOUS les abonnés à internet dans le monde dont l'accès a permis d'y accéder sur une période qui peut aller jusqu'à plusieurs années).

*Empêcher sa ré-édition, l'impression,  en France ou à l'étranger*

Comment la justice peut-elle empêcher toute ré-impression, l'édition du Guide Copwatch 2012 ou la cahier supplément "police de marseille collection hiver 2011-Printemps 2012" à venir ? 

Est-il probable d'obtenir gain de cause en saisissant la justice Allemande, Suisse, Belge, Luxembourgeoise, Américaine etc .. et s'assurer que nulle part le Guide Copwatch ne sera imprimé ?

*Bloquer la diffusion de Copwatch 2012 et autres cahiers à venir*

Comment éviter sa rediffusion, empêcher les gens de faire des photocopies, de se le passe de la main à la main, de se l'envoyer par la poste ?
Comment l'empêcher de passer la frontière s'il est imprimé à l'étranger ?

Fouiller les gens aux frontières, ouvrir toutes les enveloppes de grande taille et les paquets de tous les français ?



Grand Maitre B, c'est à toi...

----------


## SAYA

Tien le voilà le danger de copwatch, heureusement que tu ne peux pas m'y faire figurer comme "lâche et/ou collabo", qualificatifs que tu te permets de me coller gratuitement, sans me connaître ! Je ne mets tout simplement pas tout le monde dans le même sac, ceux qui exercent leur métier avec honneur et probité méritent le respect. Le racisme aussi doit être puni... dans les deux sens parce que "certaines minorités" tutoies aussi bien facilement et menace sans ménagement. Et au risque de te paraître "collabo" je n'ai aucun respect pour les dealers et autres vendeurs de mort ou proxénètes, et pas plus pour les délateurs, et si ceux-ci s'en prennent plein la tête j'applaudis à deux mains. Ce sera mon dernier mot sur le sujet, j'ai trop le sentiment que ce serait inutile.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Tout à fait, le coeur du sujet !
> Continuons sur l'exemple CopWatch, applicable à toute publication litigieuse : et si elle n'était pas sur le net ?
> 
> *Et si Copwatch n'était pas sur internet = pas d'impunité pour les délinquants, pas de justice impuissante ?*
> 
> Grand maître B, pour repartir sur ton article : s'il s'était agit d'une diffusion hors internet, la justice aurait pu agir, elle n'aurait pas été impuissante, les auteurs n'auraient pas profité de l'impunité octroyé par internet ?


Exactement ! On fait saisir les ouvrages ou les numéros de revue et on les empêchent d'être distribués en France. Si tu savais le nombre de livres qui ont été retirés de la vente parce qu'ils étaient diffamants ou qu'ils violaient la vie privée de quelqu'un ! Toutes tes autres hypothèses ne posent aucun problème.

----------


## kenshironeo

Dans certaines circonstances la délation est un acte civique, mais il faut suivre les procédures.Dénoncer un trafiquant de drogue, un assassin,c'est un devoir.Déoncner un mari qui bat sa femme c'est un devoir.

Personnellement,je suis pour un encadrement plus strict d'Internet, et idéalement si j'étais ministre je ferais voter une loi amorçnat la création d'une "force d'intervention du web" surveilant en permanence le web et capable en 24 heures de localiser un hors la loi et de débarquer chez lui pour le neutraliser.

Il faut que la délinquance du web soit punie aussis sévèrement que celle IRL et que les procédures de levée d'anonymat soit raccourcies pour pouvoir se faire en quelques heures.
(chaque fai aurait en son sein des agens assermentés par l'Etat pouvant à tout moment obtenir un accès illimité aux données des  abonnés.

Enfin, une dernière possibilité pour en finir serait  d'imposer à Crosoft d'intégrer à Windows un drm reliant Windows à des bases de données de la police,permettant ainsi un fichage et une traque implacable des menances les plus importantes.

----------


## SAYA

> @ kenshironeo "Dans certaines circonstances la délation est un acte civique, mais il faut suivre les procédures.Dénoncer un trafiquant de drogue, un assassin,c'est un devoir.Dénoncer un mari qui bat sa femme c'est un devoir".


Ce n'est pas de la délation dans le sens négatif du terme : pour moi cela s'apparente à assistance à personne en danger.

Encadrer internet pour punir les excès, certainement ; il faudra bien en arriver là pour éviter les dérives ; mais où est la limite  ? Jusqu'où peut-on aller pour ne pas porter atteinte à la vie privée et à la liberté d'expression. Le législateur, les avocats et autres juristes vont devoir rester vigilants. Comment lutter contre le web et ses multiples tentacules lorsqu'on sait la main-mise de certains États (la chine par exemple) ? Comment harmoniser leurs législations ? Je suis très intéressée par l'avis de G_M_B sur ce point.

----------


## balinbalan

> Exactement ! On fait saisir les ouvrages ou les numéros de revue et on les empêchent d'être distribués en France. Si tu savais le nombre de livres qui ont été retirés de la vente parce qu'ils étaient diffamants ou qu'ils violaient la vie privée de quelqu'un ! Toutes tes autres hypothèses ne posent aucun problème.


Petite question d'ailleurs: lorsque l'interdiction intervient après la mise en vente, _quid_ des exemplaires déjà vendus aux particuliers? Il y a une procédure pour les récupérer ou ils ne sont pas concernés tant qu'ils ne sont pas remis en vente?

----------


## Fildeon

> Dans certaines circonstances la délation est un acte civique, mais il faut suivre les procédures.Dénoncer un trafiquant de drogue, un assassin,c'est un devoir.Déoncner un mari qui bat sa femme c'est un devoir.
> 
> Personnellement,je suis pour un encadrement plus strict d'Internet, et idéalement si j'étais ministre je ferais voter une loi amorçnat la création d'une "force d'intervention du web" surveilant en permanence le web et capable en 24 heures de localiser un hors la loi et de débarquer chez lui pour le neutraliser.
> 
> Il faut que la délinquance du web soit punie aussis sévèrement que celle IRL et que les procédures de levée d'anonymat soit raccourcies pour pouvoir se faire en quelques heures.
> (chaque fai aurait en son sein des agens assermentés par l'Etat pouvant à tout moment obtenir un accès illimité aux données des  abonnés.
> 
> Enfin, une dernière possibilité pour en finir serait  d'imposer à Crosoft d'intégrer à Windows un drm reliant Windows à des bases de données de la police,permettant ainsi un fichage et une traque implacable des menances les plus importantes.


J'espère, pour toi et pour nous tous, que ta dernière phrase est de l'ironie.
Quant au fait de dénoncer.....je t'encourage à essayer de porter plainte contre un flic, au cas ou tu ne sois pas totalement au fait de la procédure, il faut te rendre dans un commissariat de police.

----------


## Daedaal

> .../... au cas ou tu ne sois pas totalement au fait de la procédure, il faut te rendre dans un commissariat de police.


Heu, non.

---------- Post added at 13h11 ---------- Previous post was at 13h06 ----------




> Dans certaines circonstances la délation est un acte civique, mais il faut suivre les procédures.Dénoncer un trafiquant de drogue, un assassin,c'est un devoir.Déoncner un mari qui bat sa femme c'est un devoir.
> 
> Personnellement,je suis pour un encadrement plus strict d'Internet, et idéalement si j'étais ministre je ferais voter une loi amorçnat la création d'une "force d'intervention du web" surveilant en permanence le web et capable en 24 heures de localiser un hors la loi et de débarquer chez lui pour le neutraliser.
> 
> Il faut que la délinquance du web soit punie aussis sévèrement que celle IRL et que les procédures de levée d'anonymat soit raccourcies pour pouvoir se faire en quelques heures.
> (chaque fai aurait en son sein des agens assermentés par l'Etat pouvant à tout moment obtenir un accès illimité aux données des  abonnés.
> 
> Enfin, une dernière possibilité pour en finir serait  d'imposer à Crosoft d'intégrer à Windows un drm reliant Windows à des bases de données de la police,permettant ainsi un fichage et une traque implacable des menances les plus importantes.


C'est beau comme du Kafka...  ::|: 

---------- Post added at 13h25 ---------- Previous post was at 13h11 ----------

Et hop, un peu de lecture saine et instructive sur la société de surveillance :

Le vrai danger, ce n’est pas Orwell, c’est Kafka

Et si on vidéosurveillait les chambres à coucher ?

----------


## Fildeon

> Heu, non.[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13h11 ---------- Previous post was at 13h06 ----------


TU sais combien de plaintes sont déposés en commissariat par rapport aux plaintes adressés au procureur?

----------


## Daedaal

Quel rapport ?

Le simple fait que tu puisses -qui plus est par courrier- déposer plainte directement auprès du procureur invalide complétement le "raisonnement" que tu tiens dans cette phrase :



> .../...
> Quant au fait de dénoncer.....je t'encourage à essayer de porter plainte contre un flic, au cas ou tu ne sois pas totalement au fait de la procédure, il faut te rendre dans un commissariat de police.

----------


## Fildeon

> Quel rapport ?
> 
> Le simple fait que tu puisses -qui plus est par courrier- déposer plainte directement auprès du procureur invalide complétement le "raisonnement" que tu tiens dans cette phrase :


Le rapport c'est que peu de gens savent que c'est possible et c'est bien plus contraignant et compliqué pour l'homme du peuple. Ton attitude dénote d'un élitisme totalement à côté de la plaque à mon humble avis

----------


## coolskate

> Petite question d'ailleurs: lorsque l'interdiction intervient après la mise en vente, _quid_ des exemplaires déjà vendus aux particuliers? Il y a une procédure pour les récupérer ou ils ne sont pas concernés tant qu'ils ne sont pas remis en vente?


Très intéressant, question déjà posée mais réponse de grand maitre B pas très étayée (voir ci-dessous) :

*Extrait des questions de ce matin :*




> *Retirer le Guide Copwatch 2011 de la circulation*
> 
> Là ça se corse : de quels outils dispose la justice pour en récupérer tous exemplaires, empêcher les français d'y avoir accès ?
> 
> Les librairies sympathisantes, OK, quelques associations... ok, les bureaux du NPA et la CGT ... pas évident et les autres ? Comment identifier les membres et sympathisants... plus difficile si ce n'est impossible. Et quels moyens ... des dizaines de milliers de saisies, de perquisitions en France en quelques heures ?
> 
> D'autant qu'à peine l'interdiction prononcée, l'essentiels des stocks part en vente "sous le manteau". Comme ce fut le cas avec TOUS les supports interdits depuis des milliers d'années.
> 
> *identifier les lecteurs d'un support imprimé*
> ...


*Réponse de Grand Maitre B* :




> Exactement ! On fait saisir les ouvrages ou les numéros de revue et on les empêchent d'être distribués en France. Si tu savais le nombre de livres qui ont été retirés de la vente parce qu'ils étaient diffamants ou qu'ils violaient la vie privée de quelqu'un ! Toutes tes autres hypothèses ne posent aucun problème.


Puisque Grand Maître B le sait, a une réponse, je suis très impatient de l'entendre.

Je suis impatient de connaître :
- la facon dont on peut récupèrer les exemplaires qui ont déjà été vendus, ceux qui ont été diffusé par les réseaux de militants et d'association sympathisantes, ceux achetés par des organisations et mis à disposition.

De même, comment font-ils pour saisir les stocks imprimés au Canada, en Hollande, pour bloquer les imprimeurs à l'international.
Déjà que ça ne marche pas pour les écrits négationnistes, alors pour le guide papier Copwatch 2011...

Bref Grand Maitre B ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Par rapport à ce que tu dis sur la société de surveillance, je vais essayer d'expliquer mon point de vue, assez discutable au demeurant.

Mon idéal de vie serait celui d'un idéal de classe moyenne, d'une société du mérite, où les citoyens vont au travail, embrassent leur femme, et rentrent chez eux le soir sans être dérangés par des jeunes faisant du bruit dans la rue ou cassant des choses.
Je crois que ce qu'on voit de Tranquility Lane dans Fallout 3 résume à peu près cela.

Je considère la méfiance comme un réflexe de survie, partant du principe que tout ce qui est extérieur à soi est potentiellement une menace.Je sais ça peut faire parano, mais je préfère toujours me retourner deux fois quand je sors dans la rue.

Le devoir de l'Etat est d'assurer le bonheur de tous, ou du moins d'assurer a minima les conditions  susceptibles de le favoriser.
Concilier liberté et sécurité est très difficile.Mais l'une ne peut pas exister sans l'autre, si on laisse une liberté totale aux individus, certains finiront par entamer des actions qui nuiront à ta propre liberté, et si la sécurité est excessive, la liberté sera mise en péril.

Moi je préfère vivre en considérant que chaque personne dans ma ville est un délinquant ou un terroriste potentiel, plutôt que par défaut une personne innocente.Paranoia ou réflexe de survie,c'est selon.
Internet est pratiquement en roue libre.Un site internet victime d'attaque sinformatiques ne sera pas protégé de la même manière selon qu'il soit un petit site ou un grand site très fréquenté.
Certes c'est pareil dans le réel, mais si irl quelq'un est poignardé, tôt où tard ily aura un constat.Sur iNternet ça peut prendre des mois ou des années.

En mettant en danger la sécurité de policiers sur le net, Copwatch menace non seulement la lsécuirté et la liberté de ces gendarmes , mais aussi de tous les citoyens.

Mettons que demain quelq'un déclare que telle magazine est une memance pour la France.il publie des photos et données de journalistes.
Il va s'ériger en défenseur de la justice et va se donner de bonnes raisons.
Ceci est applicable à bien d'autres cas, un voisin qu'on ne peut pas pifffrer, un patron,etc.

Selon moi un drm imposé à tous les citoyens ne serait pas pire que le concept d'une plaque d'immatriculation sur les voitures, car Internet ce n'estpas un ordi ou un lecteur dvd,c'est une voiture virtuelle grâce à laquelle on peut rouler sur des vies.(ou faire de baux voyages, de belles choses,mais voilà)

----------


## Daedaal

> Le rapport c'est que peu de gens savent que c'est possible et c'est bien plus contraignant et compliqué pour l'homme du peuple. Ton attitude dénote d'un élitisme totalement à côté de la plaque à mon humble avis


 ::XD:: 

Ah, donc pour toi, lire le 1er résultat de Google sur "porter plainte" c'est "contraignant et compliqué pour l'homme du peuple"...
C'est vrai que c'est un avis qui transpire l'humilité, ça...

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais beaucoup de quadragénaires/cinquantenaires n'ont pas l'idée d'utilise google pour se renseigner sur des aspects de la vie quotidienne.Cela semble sans doute difficile à croire, mais je vois que des gens me demandent parfois "comment faire ceci, comment faire un copier-coller sans la souris", quand il suffirait de taper ça dans google.

C'est comme pour les adresses internet,beaucoup de gens ont encore l'habitude pour une adresse de tapper caractère par caractère http,etc.

On est loin d'une époque où tout le monde a une bonne maîtrise du web .

----------


## Nilsou

> Toi tu parles sans condescendance alors je te réponds: Le statut de délinquant du site n'est pas fait à l'arrache du tout. Une décision de justice condamne Copwatch pour avoir violé diverses lois, Copwatch est donc un site qui viole des lois. Tout ce qu'on pourrait me dire à la limite, c'est que la décision n'est pas définitive, mais elle est applicable pour autant immédiatement et donc à ce jour, le site est à ranger du côté des violeurs de lois. C'est une réalité juridique totalement apolitique.
> 
> Ensuite, et pourtant j'avais bien pris soin de l'écrire, si je dis que cette décision m'attriste, parce qu'elle illustre bien le fait que la zone internet peut être une zone où la justice n'a que peu ou pas de moyens d'action, c'est en tant que juriste. Quel juriste peut se réjouir de ce que la justice est inefficace ? Mon métier, je vous le rappelle quand même, c'est de résoudre des situations de crise en saisissant la justice. Le fait qu'un tribunal rende une décision inapplicable ne peut pas me réjouir, ni moi, ni les autres avocats de notre pays. Et si ça m'inquiète, c'est aussi parce que je sais que les tribunaux sont les seuls moyens de résoudre pacifiquement une crise et d'exercer une coercition envers autrui (la prison, la condamnation à payer des sommes etc...) tout en assurant audit autrui les moyens de se défendre. 
> 
> Ce n'est pas un argument politique, il faut être doctrinaire pour imaginer l'inverse. De la même manière que si je dis que la justice privée avec chacun un fusil entre les mains et c'est celui qui tire le mieux qui a raison, n'est pas un système de vie en société enviable, ce n'est pas politique. Ce n'est pas mon avis. C'est une réalité.


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. 
Le fait que tu soir juriste, effectivement, détache ton point de vue d'une prise de position politique, par contre ça reste un avis personnel. 

Car aujourd'hui beaucoup voient le coté "non-droit" de l'internet comme un bien, un contre pouvoir qui empêche nos politique de faire trop de bordel et qui les focalisent sur autre chose que sur s'envoyer des trucs qui font boum dans la tronche.

Et aujourd'hui les parties les plus extrêmes sont représentés, ainsi même ton dernier "fait" énoncé est une prise de position que certains politique actuel renieraient... Alors OK c'est extrême, mais certains te soutiendraient que ce serait un système qui marche et qu'une politique de libre vente d'arme comme pratiqué aux USA est déjà une semi-approbation de ce type de système... 

En gros, je comprends que tu pense que la justice est la réponse censé à tout problème humain (puisqu'elle a été créé dans ce but) mais une frange non négligeable de la population est convaincu du contraire, surtout en ce qui concerne le net.

La ou la remarque (certes mal formulée) de coolskate prends son sens c'est qu'aujourd'hui les débats politique ont tendances à se radicaliser et à énormément diverger sur certains point, ainsi les mouvements de gauche ont tendance à considérer l'aspect non-droit/zone libre d'internet comme un bien et même comme une nécessité, alors parfois c'est dit à demi-mot, parfois sous entendu, mais la tendance est là. A l'inverse la plupart des mouvements de droite, soutenus par beaucoup d'acteur de l'industrie, ont tendances à prôner l'ultra contrôle du net façon chinoise. 
Ainsi cette décision de justice peut être vu de plein de facette différente, deux exemples extrême:
-La victoire du net, du peuple, sur une justice qui vise à le brimer, certains rapprocheront même cette décision d'une résistance contre les affreux gouvernement qui se "chinoitise" dans leur approche. 
-La défaite du système contre cette bande d'anarcho-communiste qui salissent la réputation de nos brave officiers... 

Etc...

Donc, même si je suis convaincu du fait que tu l'a fait tout à fait involontairement, tu t'es quand même, sans le faire exprès, positionné dans un débat d'actualité. Et aujourd'hui même les faits "évidents" deviennent de plus en plus sujet à débat. Ce qui est compréhensible quand les gens se rendent compte que le système actuel en l'état tends vers l'écroulement.

Bref, l'application de la justice sur le net n'est d'ailleurs pas le seul débat ou ce genre de divergence extrême apparaissent ces derniers temps, remettant en cause ce qui était admis par tous il y a seulement 1 an, je pourrais donner des dizaines d'exemples, mais il suffit de suivre les débats en cours.

PS: Le pire en fait est que ton article porte sur une décision de justice -justice sur le net qui en elle même porte à débat- qui porte sur un site qui est également inscrit dans la même problématique (pouvoir/contre-pouvoir), du coups ça aggrave sans doute la sensation de prise de position... tu nous aurait parlé du même problème sur un site pédophile qui est impossible à réguler via les décisions de justice, le message aurait été plus clair et moins sujet à controverse.

----------


## coolskate

[edit] voyons déjà la réponse étayée de Grand Maitre B au message 127.

----------


## Fildeon

> Mais bon, revenons à Copwatch, selon toi, d'après ton article, .... s'il n'était pas sur internet, s'il était imprimé.
> 
> Selon ta réponse ci dessous, la justice ne serait pas impuissante, Copwatch ne bénéficierait pas de l'impunité d'internet.
> 
> Peux tu étayer ?
> réellement ?


Tes arguments ont fini de me convaincre que GMB avait tort, à relire son intervention ça sent bon le sophiste. Comme je le disais il utilise à dessein des termes juridiques abscons pour ne pas être contesté cette fois ci ça n'a pas marché.

----------


## Aghora

Boulon a donc été démasqué ! A deux reprises ! 

Tu croyais t'en tirer comme ça sans qu'on voit rien hein ?

----------


## coolskate

> Tes arguments ont fini de me convaincre que GMB avait tort, à relire son intervention ça sent bon le sophiste. Comme je le disais il utilise à dessein des termes juridiques abscons pour ne pas être contesté cette fois ci ça n'a pas marché.


Oups, entre-temps j'ai modifié le message auquel tu as répondu.

Disons que l'exemple Copwatch n'était pas un choix judicieux, pour ne pas dire LE mauvais choix d'une démonstration sur ce thème.

Je pense effectivement qu'il a tort, techniquement sur sa démonstration, mais ce n'est qu'un détail essentiel.
AU delà, c'est "philosophiquement" qu'il va à mon sens dans la mauvaise direction.

Mais je peux me tromper.

Soutenir qu'internet est une zone d'impunité publiquement, c'est militer pour l'instauration de méthodes radicales, même lorsque l'on écrit l'inverse.
C'est soutenir la possibilité à venir pour un état comme le notre d'instaurer du DPI ou autre, c'est à dire pouvoir bloquer la liberté d'expression, le partage, la transmission.
Là où ça n'a pas été possible pendant des milliers d'années avec l'écriture sur support.

La bible, les écrits devenus subversifs des philosophes grecs, la bible luthérienne, les revues homosexuelles du Xice et XXe, les journaux anti-occupation, les écrits et tracts des communards, rien aucune censure, aucune imprimerie saccagé aucun journaliste en prison n'a arrêté quoi que ce soit.

Et que Grand maitre B, même involontairement, même de bonne foi, puisse soutenir même indirectement la mise en place d'outils permettant de bloquer la liberté d'expression, ça me fait hérisser les cheveux sur la tête.

Sur un autre plan, je me comporte mal aussi, du simple fait d'avoir trouvé la faille et de l'amener dans ses derniers retranchements.
D'un autre côté, imaginez-vous débarquer sur un forum d'une publication que vous connaissez depuis plus de 20 ans, et ouvrir une joute avec un de leurs piliers, leur rédacteur juridique... que vous admirez depuis ses débuts.

Je suis dans mes petits souliers.

Mais bon, pour la blague, comme je suis déjà bénéficiaire d'un point 42 (au sens propre et au figuré d'ailleurs  :;): ), ou PoëtPoët je n'ai plus rien à perdre  ::lol:: 




> Comme je le disais il utilise à dessein des termes juridiques abscons pour ne pas être contesté


Justement non.

Et c'est entre autres ce qui m'a fait percuter que ça ne tournait pas rond.
J'ai même cru, sur cet article et les réponses, que ce n'était pas Grand Maître B le rédacteur.

Pour ma part, bien que non juriste, je suis "noyé" dans le droit auquel je ne comprends pas grand chose, obligé de suivre et appliquer des raisonnements juridiques, de comprendre des avocats, des juristes, de suivre des affaires sur le pénal et la PI en France, UK, USA dans des domaines heureusement très restreints, pour ne pas dire ultra-spécialisés de l'édition web et papier.

Et là nous avons un avocat .... qui sur ce seul sujet de Copwatch / l'impunité sur internet, n'utilise pas de références, peu de raisonnements étayé, mais à la place des omissions, des amalgames, des "PoëtPoët", des "42", des jugements moraux, qui fait abstraction de la réalité juridique, des réalités historiques, ou  ... des réalités de la vie.

Et j'avoue que ca interpelle, car il n'en est pas coutumier.
Voire est très perturbant, même en considérant que Canard PC est une sorte de prétoire.  :;):

----------


## Teto

> Selon moi un drm imposé à tous les citoyens ne serait pas pire que le concept d'une plaque d'immatriculation sur les voitures, car Internet ce n'est pas un ordi ou un lecteur dvd,c'est une voiture virtuelle grâce à laquelle on peut rouler sur des vies.(ou faire de baux voyages, de belles choses,mais voilà)


Le reste du message est un peu du même tonneau, mais je trouve ce passage particulièrement consternant (rien de personnel, hein  ::):  ).
Souhaiter cela c'est être dans la situation de la grenouille qui trouve l'eau de son bocal un peu trop chaud ; elle ne se rend pas compte qu'elle est en train de cuire...

Prenons un exemple simple:
Je vais dans une librairie et je demande un livre interdit parce que diffamant, monstrueux, dangereux, _whatever_ (mais je ne suis pas forcé de le savoir, je suis juste curieux, j'en ai entendu parler). La vendeuse va me dire, non monsieur, désolé, pas dispo. Le client part.
- Dans une société démocratique elle renseigne éventuellement le client du pourquoi de l'interdiction, mais on laisse le client partir.
- Dans le cas du DRM dans l'ordi, il se passe la chose suivante : - Bonjour Madame je voudrais le livre XYZ. - Bien monsieur, nom prénom, carte d'identité s'il vous plaît ? - Voici. - Merci, ah, au fait, vos coordonnées vont être transmises aux autorités compétentes, vous avez essayé d'acheter un livre interdit. Au revoir.
Tu commences à voir le truc ?

C'est comme si j'allais dans un magasin quelconque et que pour chaque achat, même le plus anodin, je devais fournir mon identité. C'est pas pour rien si certaines personnes rechignent toujours à payer par CB. Et le jour où tout se fera via des puces connectées à notre compte (même un simple déplacement), là la grenouille sera bouillie et il sera bien trop tard pour faire quoi que ce soit.

C'est la source qui doit être supprimée, pas la destination. Y'a trop de cas où on peut accéder à un site interdit sans le vouloir. Et c'est là que ce situe le problème fondamental car avec internet c'est pratiquement pas possible.

Enfin, ce que j'en dis, hein.  :;):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Tes arguments ont fini de me convaincre que GMB avait tort, à relire son intervention ça sent bon le sophiste. Comme je le disais il utilise à dessein des termes juridiques abscons pour ne pas être contesté cette fois ci ça n'a pas marché.


Poët poët, je pense que même pour toi, ce n'est pas trop abscons. Tu vois, cette fois aussi, ça a marché, j'ai mystifié tout le monde, et malgré le ton rigolo de tes posts, qui laissent penser que tu es un des rares capables de percer le voile, et ben non, tu as droit à un poët poët de sophiste comme les autres et c'est tout.

Quand à Coolskate, tu es grave. Si tu crois que je soutiens, "même indirectement la mise en place d'outils permettant de bloquer la liberté d'expression", c'est que tu ne perçois pas la réalité juridique qui t'entoure: tout droit à ses limites, et la liberté d'expression a ses limites, comme les autres droits. Ces limites, c'est la diffamation et l'injure par exemple, ou la violation de la vie privée de quelqu'un et c'est reconnu oh, juste depuis des siècles. Et si copwatch ou n'importe qui d'autres est sanctionné pour injures et diffamations ou violation de la vie privée, cette condamnation n'est pas un obstacle à la liberté d'expression, c'est au contraire sa consécration. 

Enfin, vous me faites rire avec vos exemples délirants d'exemplaires imprimés en sous mains et vendus en douce dans les gares. Non mais les gars vous débloquez ? Imaginez que le Monde, le figaro ou libé fassent l'objet d'une condamnation judiciaire et qu'un de leurs numéro coupable de violer telle ou telle loi soit interdit à la vente. Ces journaux tirent à disons, au pif, mais je dois pas être loin, 300 à 400 000 exemplaires. Alors imaginez maintenant que l'article litigieux soit repris par un imprimeur polonais sous le couvert d'une association russe et bien quoi ? Vous pensez vraiment qu'on va tirer ça à 400 000 exemplaires et le vendre en France ? Mais avec quel moyen? Et selon quel circuit de distribution ? Mais vous vivez où les mecs ? L'article est interdit à la vente et il ne sera pas vendu point barre. Et le fait que trois associations parviennent à le vendre sous cape à 48 personnes maximum n'est pas un problème, parce que le vrai problème, c'est qu'il ne soit pas vendu à 400 000 exemplaires et je peux vous assurer que ça ne sera pas le cas. Vous mettez en doute plusieurs siècles d'efficacité jurisprudentielles en matière de presse et c'est juste du délire, vous devriez le réaliser tout seul. 

Alors que copwatch, et bien, c'est un site internet qui est vu par des centaines de milliers de personnes avant une condamnation ? Et après une condamnation, devinez quoi ? Il est toujours vu par des centaines de milliers de personnes. Pas une seule de moins. Et en revanche beaucoup plus. L'équivalent dans le monde de la presse, c'est qu'après qu'un article qui aurait dû paraître dans les colonnes d'un grand journal soit interdit à la publication par la justice, au lieu de se vendre à 400.000 exemplaires, il se vende à 500 ou 600.000 ! C'est juste impossible parce qu'aucune association n'a les moyens d'un des grands journaux de ce pays ...et de loin.

Après, que les deux ou trois d'entre vous qui se masturbent intellectuellement sur la portée politique de droite, de gauche, du haut ou du bas de telle ou telle assertion le fassent tranquillement, après tout, c'est pas bien méchant.

----------


## balinbalan

Tout comme le site négationniste "bloqué" en 2005 (le premier cas il me semble) a été remis en ligne sur des miroirs quelques minutes à peine après la suspension. Là le problème est effectivement plus technique que juridique, donc plusieurs solutions:
- on considère qu'il n'est pas possible de réguler internet comme on régule la presse écrite. Donc on laisse tomber. Moralement, c'est complètement impossible.
- on restreint fortement la possibilité de création de sites internet tout en contrôlant l'accès aux domaines étrangers (comme on contrôlait autrefois la presse étrangère). Très intrusif et pas forcément efficace.
- on s'arrange pour mettre en place un traité international pour faciliter le retrait/blocage de pages litigieuses. Vu les problèmes de coopération internationale en matière pénale, ça me semble mal barré...

Je ne sais pas si c'est insoluble, mais dans l'état actuel des choses, ça me semble effectivement difficile.

----------


## kenshironeo

Peut-être un dispositif de type "tu es en France tu crées un site illégal tu persistes avec un site miroir, tu vas morfler".

Dès l'instant où une personne commence à crée la merde sur le web, on lui fout un bracelet électronique virtuel,  sur son micro et qu'elle devra installer d'office sur son micro et sur tout ordinateur qu'elle achètera.

Elle est blacklistée sur les sittes d'accès à Internet public,fichée.Rien ne l'empêche d'essayer de se connecter chez des connaissances,mais si il est démontré qu'elle le fait=prison ferme.

Pour l 'exemple de la librairie ,je comprends, masi en l'occurence le concept c'était de'utiliser le drm uniquement pour punir les personnes qui "créent des sources".

Le logiciel afficherait ainsi un historique de tous les sites webs crées chaque jour, et effectuerait des contrôles par le biais d'un moteur orthographique réagissant à certains mots.
Ce dernier serait affiné au fil du temps.Un logiciel espion couplé à un moteur d'analyse syntaxique constamment perfectionné.

----------


## Teto

> Pour 'exemple de la librairie ,je comprends, masi en l'occurence le concept c'était de'utiliser le drm uniquement pour punir les personnes qui "créent des sources".
> 
> Le logiciel afficherait ainsi un historique de tous les sites webs crées chaque jour, et effectuerait des contrôles par le biais d'un moteur orthographique réagissant à certains mots.
> Ce dernier serait affiné au fil du temps.Un logiciel espion couplé à un moteur d'analyse syntaxique constamment perfectionné.


Là tu rêves. Et de toutes façons, si c'était possible, et accepté, alors ce serait la fin et au moindre gouvernement un peu brutal (ou pas d'ailleurs, suffit de voir le comportement de certains dirigeants européens soi-disant républicains... ) utilisera cet outil pour filtrer tout internaute et viser/détruire toute opposition. Cf ce qui se fait en Chine, en Iran, en Syrie, et autrefois en Tunisie... De grands pays démocratiques comme il se doit.

----------


## balinbalan

Non mais je parlais d'une société démocratique, pas d'un Etat totalitaire. Parce que le genre de questions que pose GMB dans son article n'a pas de sens dans une dictature puisque l'aspect "libertés indivuduelles" n'entre pas dans l'équation.

kenshironeo, je ne sais pas si tu trolles, mais sinon c'est flippant...

----------


## Nilsou

> Tout comme le site négationniste "bloqué" en 2005 (le premier cas il me semble) a été remis en ligne sur des miroirs quelques minutes à peine après la suspension. Là le problème est effectivement plus technique que juridique, donc plusieurs solutions:
> - on considère qu'il n'est pas possible de réguler internet comme on régule la presse écrite. Donc on laisse tomber. Moralement, c'est complètement impossible.
> - on restreint fortement la possibilité de création de sites internet tout en contrôlant l'accès aux domaines étrangers (comme on contrôlait autrefois la presse étrangère). Très intrusif et pas forcément efficace.
> - on s'arrange pour mettre en place un traité international pour faciliter le retrait/blocage de pages litigieuses. Vu les problèmes de coopération internationale en matière pénale, ça me semble mal barré...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est insoluble, mais dans l'état actuel des choses, ça me semble effectivement difficile.


Ou on admet une bonne fois pour toute qu'a l'état d'avancement des technologies ou nous somme il est impossible d’empêcher deux personnes de communiquer et d’échanger des idées. A partir de là, on dit que les délits doivent être traité à la source uniquement. 
Par exemple, je trouve qu'il est débile de s’être attaqué au site Copwatch, ils veulent le publier? OK, mais ça sera tant d’amende par jours tant que ce site ou un miroir est en ligne, point, et ensuite la prisons si récidive. 
Alors oui ça demande une coopération internationale, mais tout à fait possible si il s'agit juste d'extrader un gars, beaucoup plus simple que de bloquer des miroirs dans 25 pays...

 Et autre chose, il faut arrêter de considérer le net comme un panneau publicitaire géant genre: Vous publier quelque chose, alors tout le monde le voit. Alors oui c'est accessible a tout le monde, mais contrairement à un passant dans la rue, tout le monde n'est pas forcé de le lire ou de la voir.
L'exemple du site négationniste est pas mal: Je ne vois pas le problème perso, on ne peut pas les empêcher de se parler au téléphone entre nazi, on ne peut pas les empêcher de se voir ni de s'envoyer des texto nazi... alors franchement, qu'ils créent un site pour leur délire.... OSEF. 
Tant que je ne suis pas obligé d'y aller... l'outil j'en ai vraiment rien à faire, si ils font un truc illégal c'est à la police de remonter la piste avec l'aide des FAI, un procès pour fermer le site est inutile... une fois tout les vilains attrapé le site ira mourir de lui même.
Il faut essayer de considérer le net comme une simple ligne téléphonique de luxe avec un historique des appels impossible à effacer...

----------


## Fildeon

> Poët poët, je pense que même pour toi, ce n'est pas trop abscons...(...)


 Je ne réponds pas aux insultes et aux trolls. Si tu te comportes comme ça devant un tribunal c'est tout de même inquiétant... Enfin bon l'égo surdimensionné des hommes de loi est une attribut proverbial. Néanmoins je te déconseille de mépriser l'homme du peuple comme tu le fais ici. Je te signale que l'on parle de vrais gens qui rencontrent de vrais problèmes, et d'une nature différentes de celles de juristes du 16 ème qui se demande si ce soir ils mangent des sushis ou des tapas.


kenshironeo tes propositions sont dignes de la "démocratie" chinoise, le jour ou l'on en arrive là il sera temps d'émigrer.

En dernier lieu, qui a dit qu'internet devait être une zone de droit français? Nos valeurs sont si bonnes et universelles qu'elles devraient s'appliquer pour toutes les nations du monde dans un lieu qui ne revendique aucune appartenance nationale? Cette attitude est, dans l'esprit, similaire au fait d'envahir un état parce que les journalistes y révèleraient les turpitudes de nos dirigeants nationaux. Jusqu'à présent internet a permis la révélation de bien plus de scandales qui autrement auraient été étouffés qu'il n'en a généré et c'est à mon avis ce pourquoi les hommes politiques et GMB en ont peur. A mon avis c'est le droit qui est pourri en ce qu'il n'incarne plus la Justice depuis des lustres. S'il y a un truc à changer c'est le code civil/pénal

----------


## kenshironeo

Internet doit être zone de droit français pour les personnes résidant en France, même si elles usent de passerelles juridiques pour se soustraire au droit français.

L'idée n'est pas de museler toute forme d'expression mais simplement de pouvoir en un éclair pîster tyoute personne tenant des propos graves sur Internet, ou menant des attaques technologiques.

L'accès à l'ensemble des sites Internet ne devrait pas relever de sseuls fai mais aussi du ministère de l'Intérieur.
Jsais ça paraît extrême comme mesure, mais on ne peut pas laisser Internet devenir un espace d'impunité où on peut blesser les individus ou démolir les entreprises.

Enfin pour encadrer les choses, on pourrait ajouter un article stipulant que "les données récoltéespar la police ou l'Etat français ne pourront être utilisées que pour des délits ou crimes graves menaçant l'intégrité physique ou morale des individus ou des organismes".

Elles ne seront pas utilisables pour d'autres délits mineurs, et des observateurs assermentés s'assureront de la non exploitation des dites données à des fins autres que la protection du citoyen français.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je ne réponds pas aux insultes et aux trolls. Si tu te comportes comme ça devant un tribunal c'est tout de même inquiétant... Enfin bon l'égo surdimensionné des hommes de loi est une attribut proverbial. Néanmoins je te déconseille de mépriser l'homme du peuple comme tu le fais ici. Je te signale que l'on parle de vrais gens qui rencontrent de vrais problèmes, et d'une nature différentes de celles de juristes du 16 ème qui se demande si ce soir ils mangent des sushis ou des tapas.
> 
> 
> kenshironeo tes propositions sont dignes de la "démocratie" chinoise, le jour ou l'on en arrive là il sera temps d'émigrer.
> 
> En dernier lieu, qui a dit qu'internet devait être une zone de droit français? Nos valeurs sont si bonnes et universelles qu'elles devraient s'appliquer pour toutes les nations du monde dans un lieu qui ne revendique aucune appartenance nationale? Cette attitude est, dans l'esprit, similaire au fait d'envahir un état parce que les journalistes y révèleraient les turpitudes de nos dirigeants nationaux. Jusqu'à présent internet a permis la révélation de bien plus de scandales qui autrement auraient été étouffés qu'il n'en a généré et c'est à mon avis ce pourquoi les hommes politiques et GMB en ont peur. A mon avis c'est le droit qui est pourri en ce qu'il n'incarne plus la Justice depuis des lustres. S'il y a un truc à changer c'est le code civil/pénal


Poët poët.

----------


## Chocolouf

Fildeon c'est bien flippant le soin que tu apporte à te montrer borné de rigidité dans tes interventions et surtout le goût d'à côté de la plaque qu'elles laissent. Tu lance à tort et à travers tes écœurants de fatuité 


> Je ne réponds rien à la caricature


 et 


> Je ne réponds pas aux insultes et aux trolls.


 alors qu'en retour, tu te permet de caricaturer, d'insulter et de troller les intervenants dont les messages ne vont pas dans le sens de ton esprit obtus.

Et il t'as quand même été nécessaire de poster plusieurs messages avant que tu ne réponde réellement aux problématiques posées par l'auteur du premier message, Grand_Maître_B.




> Faut-il se réjouir d'une telle impuissance de la justice ?
> [...]  
> Si elle est impuissante, quelles sont les autres options qui s'offrent à lui ? Voulons-nous vraiment d'un État prêt à se passer totalement de la justice pour résoudre ses problèmes ?


J'avais quelques messages à écrire mais la façon dont tu torpille les questionnements de ce sujet est vraiment désolante de platitude.

----------


## Fildeon

> Fildeon c'est bien flippant le soin que tu apporte à te montrer borné de rigidité dans tes interventions et surtout le goût d'à côté de la plaque qu'elles laissent. Tu lance à tort et à travers tes écœurants de fatuité  et  alors qu'en retour, tu te permet de caricaturer, d'insulter et de troller les intervenants dont les messages ne vont pas dans le sens de ton esprit obtus.


C'est faux. et par ailleurs je te mets au défi de trouver une quelconque insulte/caricature ou troll dans mes propos. Je reconnais bien là la méthode Schopenhauer de "l'art d'avoir toujours raison". Tu es en difficulté sur l'argumentation alors tu t'attaques aux personnes. Sache que ce genre de débat ordurier ne m’intéresse guère, ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai fini l'école et l’ambiance cour de récréation ne me manque pas du tout. Pour ce qui est de mon esprit je ne te répondrais pas c'est encore une attaque ad hominem digne des méthodes de la Stasi ou des chemises brunes.




> Et il t'as quand même été nécessaire de poster plusieurs messages avant que tu ne réponde réellement aux problématiques posées par l'auteur du premier message, Grand_Maître_B.


Oh désolé comme je n'adhère pas à son point de vu je suis forcément à côté de la plaque. Je ferai attention de satisfaire le grand maître à présent. Le grand maître désire t'il une boisson? quelques chose pour se restaurer? une femme peut-être? Je ne suis pas un chien, je ne suis pas sommé de répondre dès que l'on me l'ordonne. Tiens le toi pour dit je suis libre et tu n'atteindra jamais à ma liberté.




> J'avais quelques messages à écrire mais la façon dont tu torpille les questionnements de ce sujet est vraiment désolante de platitude.


 Parce que je conteste votre schéma de pensée simpliste et manichéen? J'en suis navré....ou pas. Oui dans un débat il arrive que des gens ne soient pas d'accord avec toi situ juges que cela en fait des cons ou des ignorants grand bien te fasse.





> Poët poët.


Je me demande bien pourquoi tu perds ton calme ainsi. On ne t'a jamais éduqué à respecter le point de vue de tes contradicteurs? ...il faut croire que non

----------


## Chocolouf

On a atteint l'apothéose là, "l'homme qui ne lit pas ce qu'il écrit."

----------


## Lugmi

Plus sérieusement... de qui êtes vous les multis ?

----------


## Fildeon

> On a atteint l'apothéose là, "l'homme qui ne lit pas ce qu'il écrit."


Non seulement je le lis mais en plus j'ai la faiblesse de le penser. Ta rhétorique de terroriste intellectuel ne m'impressionne pas. Tu peux essayer de jeter l'opprobre sur moi et tu le fais je dois l'avouer avec talent (on voit la pratique de celui plus habitué à contester les gens que leurs arguments) néanmoins tout le monde peut constater que tu ne réponds jamais sur le fond.

----------


## Chocolouf

Merci.

----------


## Heckler Spray

> A mon avis c'est le droit qui est pourri en ce qu'il n'incarne plus la Justice depuis des lustres. S'il y a un truc à changer c'est le code civil/pénal


Le problème, c'est que tu pars du principe que la Justice, et le Code qui la régie, sont mauvais/injustes/tout ce que tu veux. Et que par conséquent, Copwatch n'a aucune raison d'être illégal. Or, l'argumentaire de Grand Maître B, comme tout homme de Droit, ne porte pas de jugement de valeur sur Copwatch mais part du point de vue que la Justice a raison et traite le sujet du strict point de vue juridique. Comme tu n'acceptes pas cela, et que tu vois dans ce sujet un sous-entendu politique/pro-flics ripoux/que sais-je, vous ne vous entendrez pas et n'arriverez à discuter de rien.
Personnellement, je pense que tu fais fausse route, car ta négation de la Justice ne s'appuie sur rien et est dangereuse, car tu en es rendu à faire plus confiance dans le jugement d'anonymes d'Internet qu'à des Hommes de Loi qui ont pour but dans leur vie l'établissment de la Justice et la manifestation de la Vérité. Et que pour moi Copwtach est le début d'une dérive, qui annonce l'avènement de la délation poussée à son extrème, sans contrôle et sans possibilité de vérification, de condamnations sans jugement, bref, de la fin de la Justice. Ce qui serait du même accabit que la "Démocratie Chinoise", comme tu dis.

----------


## Fildeon

> Le problème, c'est que tu pars du principe que la Justice, et le Code qui la régie, sont mauvais/injustes/tout ce que tu veux. Et que par conséquent, Copwatch n'a aucune raison d'être illégal.


 Non mais réellement AI-JE DIT CELA? je ne crois pas. J'ai bien conscience du caractère illégal du site. Je déplore que légalité et l'idéal moral de justice ne coïncident plus en France. Le site copwatch s'est donné pour mission de dénoncer les flics corrompus ce que le système ne fait plus. Libre à toi de tolérer/encourager/désirer cela quant à moi j'aimerai que mes policiers soient irréprochables. C'est au contraire un symptôme inquiétant de notre démocratie que des images existent de ces exactions sans qu'aucune enquête ne soit ouverte. Quant à la justice manifestation de la vérité....c'est à mon avis une grave erreur que de le croire ou de l'avoir cru un jour. Les tribunaux ne  jugent pas de la vérité ou alors depuis le jugement de Galilée la Terre est devenue plate et Dreyfus est bien un traitre. Non un tribunal est juge des preuves qui lui sont présentés et de la conviction (humaine pas transcendantale) qu'elles font naitre en lui qu'il compare aux lois du moment et du pays, ainsi que du respect de la procédure




> Copwtach est le début d'une dérive, qui annonce l'avènement de la délation poussée à son extrème, sans contrôle et sans possibilité de vérification, de condamnations sans jugement, bref, de la fin de la Justice. Ce qui serait du même accabit que la "Démocratie Chinoise", comme tu dis.


Là c'est tout simplement n'importe quoi...Pour rappel: Copwatch ne prononce pas de peine de prison ou de condamnation. Il interpelle au contraire les autorités judiciaires pour qu'elles se livrent à des enquêtes sur les preuves dont il dispose. Donc le contrôle et la vérification il l'encourage. Sa deuxième mission est de lutter contre le sentiment d'impunité totale dont jouissent certains rippoux en l'absence d'autorité consacrée à la lutte contre la corruption et les méthodes mafieuses. Comment lutter contre ce fléau sans faire comprendre à ces brebis galeuses que des citoyens les observent et rendront compte de leurs mauvais comportement (sans que cela puisse être étouffé en haut lieu comme c'est le cas actuellement)?

----------


## Lugmi

> Non mais réellement AI-JE DIT CELA? je ne crois pas. J'ai bien conscience du caractère illégal du site. Je déplore que légalité et l'idéal moral de justice ne coïncident plus en France. Le site copwatch s'est donné pour mission de dénoncer les flics corrompus ce que le système ne fait plus. Libre à toi de tolérer/encourager/désirer cela quant à moi j'aimerai que mes policiers soient irréprochables. C'est au contraire un symptôme inquiétant de notre démocratie que des images existent de ces exactions sans qu'aucune enquête ne soit ouverte. Quant à la justice manifestation de la vérité....c'est à mon avis une grave erreur que de le croire ou de l'avoir cru un jour. Les tribunaux ne  jugent pas de la vérité ou alors depuis le jugement de Galilée la Terre est devenue plate et Dreyfus est bien un traitre. Non un tribunal est juge des preuves qui lui sont présentés et de la conviction (humaine pas transcendantale) qu'elles font naitre en lui qu'il compare aux lois du moment et du pays, ainsi que du respect de la procédure
> 
> 
> 
> Là c'est tout simplement n'importe quoi...Pour rappel: Copwatch ne prononce pas de peine de prison ou de condamnation. Il interpelle au contraire les autorités judiciaires pour qu'elles se livrent à des enquêtes sur les preuves dont il dispose. Donc le contrôle et la vérification il l'encourage. Sa deuxième mission est de lutter contre le sentiment d'impunité totale dont jouissent certains rippoux en l'absence d'autorité consacrée à la lutte contre la corruption et les méthodes mafieuses. Comment lutter contre ce fléau sans faire comprendre à ces brebis galeuses que des citoyens les observent et rendront compte de leurs mauvais comportement (sans que cela puisse être étouffé en haut lieu comme c'est le cas actuellement)?


Je suis sidéré par ton deuxième paragraphe.
Mais dans le fond, tu as raison. Je propose de faire d'autres sites de ce genre, sur d'autres sujets.
P'titchefwatch, pour ficher tout ces p'tits chefs dans les bureaux qui profitent de leur position pour harceler le reste des employés.
Modowatch, pour ficher tout ces salauds de modos qui trollent et l'interdisent aux autres.
Sans oublier Trollwatch, pour ficher tout ce tas d'internautes qui lit volontairement de travers (voir ne lit pas) les news sur le net et s'insurge à côté de la plaque. Comment lutter contre ce fléau sans faire comprendre à ces brebis galeuses que des internautes les observent et rendront compte de leurs mauvais comportement (sans que cela puisse être couvert par leur anonymat comme c'est le cas actuellement) ?

----------


## Teto

> Sans oublier Trollwatch, pour ficher tout ce tas d'internautes qui lit volontairement de travers (voir ne lit pas) les news sur le net et s'insurge à côté de la plaque. Comment lutter contre ce fléau sans faire comprendre à ces brebis galeuses que des internautes les observent et rendront compte de leurs mauvais comportement (sans que cela puisse être couvert par leur anonymat comme c'est le cas actuellement) ?


J'ai bien ri.  :^_^: 

Une seule question, pour mettre tout le monde d'accord :
Une société civilisée où un site comme Copwatch existe peut-elle encore être appelée civilisée ?

Je ramasse les copies dans 4 heures.

----------


## LaVaBo

Je suis étonné par la survie du compte de Fildeon... Franchement, pour un homme de la plèbe dans un antre fasciste, il tient bon. C'est un héros du Peuple, toujours debout contre le vent, sous la mitraille du Bourgeois GMB qui le toise de la fenêtre triple-vitrage de son appartement du XVIe.
Camarade, ton coeur est pur, mais ta logorrhée sent le caca.

Reprocher d'être manichéen quand tu poses l'auteur en chantre de la droite, et toi en détenteur de la Vérité qui se bat contre le Mal. Se sentir caricaturé quand on lit les interventions adverses à travers un prisme politique inapproprié et déformant. Multiplier les arguments d'autorités, politiques qui plus est, quand la politique est exclue du post originel...


On en revient à la phrase la plus pertinente du débat : who watches the watchmen ? Si tu es le porte-parole de cette nouvelle génération de "watchers", triste futur, qui jugera de la valeurs des hommes à travers une image qu'on leur aura donnée sur un site internet. Traître à la patrie, à la morale ou à l'idéologie dominante, tu prends une balle dans la nuque, et tant pis pour les innocents, personne ne l'est vraiment.

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que moi j'ai apprécié le questionnement, d'autant plus que la réflexion rejoint effectivement celle du comics. Mais depuis la page 2, je fais du funambulisme au-dessus d'une piscine de caca, et les mains secourables qui se portent à moi sentent la putréfaction. Arrêtez de me dire comment penser svp, continuez à réfléchir aux questions, et pas à des réponses arbitraires et à côté de la plaque. Mon cœur est lourd, mais ça doit être parce que je chute, en ce moment, dans la piscine de caca.

Plouf ! Ou Poët !

----------


## Fildeon

> Une seule question, pour mettre tout le monde d'accord :
> Une société civilisée où un site comme Copwatch existe peut-elle encore être appelée civilisée ?


 Je sais que tu demande ça en plaisantant je vais toutefois te répondre: un société civilisée n'aurait pas besoin de copwatch parce que les flics s'y comporteraient de manière irréprochable.

@Lugmi: il ne s'agit pas de ficher des petits cons qui nous cassent les couilles sans ça il faudrait plusieurs millions de site et l'on commenceraient par les supporters de foot. Être policier ce n'est pas exercer un métier comme un autre ou l'on peut se permettre de déraper après une dure journée ou de faire son boulot à peu près bien. Être policier c'est incarner la violence légitime d'une société, c'est cela qui fait qu'ils n'ont pas le droit (moralement) de faire n'importe quoi. On ne parle pas ici d'un petit chef qui dans le cadre de ses attributions vocifère plus que de raison: on parle de gens qui tout en incarnant le dernier rempart des faibles contre l'oppression de leurs semblables, choisissent sciemment de passer de l'autre côté de la ligne. De gens qui souillent leur uniforme en le portant. De gens qui sont hors la loi alors qu'il ont juré de la servir. Bref de rippoux et ces gens là ne méritent que notre mépris. Personne n'a obligé ces bas du front à passer le concours, personne ne les oblige à trahir leur serment, personne ne les oblige à rester dans la police si les exigences morales y sont trop dures à suivre. Bref ils n'ont aucune excuse et doivent être châtiés de la plus ferme des façon par les TRIBUNAUX; Le problème c'est que, probablement par réflexe corporatiste, ces gens ne sont jamais interpelés, jamais inquiétés, jamais condamnés. Copwatch est là pour remuer la merde qu'on a caché sous le tapis, ils ne sont pas à l'origine de ce comportement ils ne font qu'en rendre compte. Il est vrai qu'il est plus simple de casser le thermomètre que de lutter contre la maladie....

----------


## LaVaBo

Pas plus que les super héros américains, les policiers français n'ont le droit d'être humains...

----------


## Heckler Spray

> Non mais réellement AI-JE DIT CELA? je ne crois pas. J'ai bien conscience du caractère illégal du site. Je déplore que légalité et l'idéal moral de justice ne coïncident plus en France. Le site copwatch s'est donné pour mission de dénoncer les flics corrompus ce que le système ne fait plus. Libre à toi de tolérer/encourager/désirer cela quant à moi j'aimerai que mes policiers soient irréprochables. C'est au contraire un symptôme inquiétant de notre démocratie que des images existent de ces exactions sans qu'aucune enquête ne soit ouverte. Quant à la justice manifestation de la vérité....c'est à mon avis une grave erreur que de le croire ou de l'avoir cru un jour. Les tribunaux ne  jugent pas de la vérité ou alors depuis le jugement de Galilée la Terre est devenue plate et Dreyfus est bien un traitre. Non un tribunal est juge des preuves qui lui sont présentés et de la conviction (humaine pas transcendantale) qu'elles font naitre en lui qu'il compare aux lois du moment et du pays, ainsi que du respect de la procédure.


Heu, dire "c'est le droit qui est pourri en ce qu'il n'incarne plus la Justice depuis des lustres. S'il y a un truc à changer c'est le code civil/pénal", veut bien dire que pour toi, les Codes qui régissent nos Lois sont mauvais. Je ne fais que paraphraser. De plus, tu confonds le fait de considérer ce site illégal, et donc aller dans le sens de l'auteur du topic, comme l'a décidé la Justice, et encourager les exactions. Ca n'a aucun rapport.





> Là c'est tout simplement n'importe quoi...Pour rappel: Copwatch ne prononce pas de peine de prison ou de condamnation. Il interpelle au contraire les autoritésjudiciaires pour qu'elles se livrent à des enquêtes sur les preuves dont il dispose. Donc le contrôle et la vérification il l'encourage. Sa deuxième mission est de lutter contre le sentiment d'impunité totale dont jouissent certains rippoux en l'absence d'autorité consacrée à la lutte contre la corruption et les méthodes mafieuses. Comment lutter contre ce fléau sans faire comprendre à ces brebis galeuses que des citoyens les observent et rendront compte de leurs mauvais comportement (sans que cela puisse être étouffé en haut lieu comme c'est le cas actuellement)?


Donc pour toi, dire que les gens qui font plus confiance en un site Internet qu'en leur propre Justice sont dans le faux, est une abérration ? Pour toi il vaut mieux une société où tout le monde s'observe, traque le moindre débordement supposé de son voisin pour l'exposer sur Internet, où tout le monde sait tout sur tout le monde ? Car dire qu'il vaut mieux une société où les citoyens s'occupent eux-mêmes du contrôle des fonctionnaires de Police, plutôt qu'un contrôle par le l'Administration et le Pouvoir Judiciaire, c'est ouvrir la porte à ce genre d'extrémité, tôt ou tard.
De toute façon, on s'éloigne vraiment trop du sujet, là.

----------


## Lugmi

J'ai bien compris l'idée que tu défends, pas de soucis. Dans un sens, je la partage, des flics se doivent d'être intègre, c'est la base du métier. Certains ne le sont malheureusement pas et je le déplore.

Ce qui m'emmerde profondément, c'est qu'en revanche, je n'ai pas la moindre once de confiance dans les types qui font ce genre de site. Qui sont ils ? Ont ils la moindre légitimité ? Leurs sources sont elles fiables, ou ne sont elles qu'une congrégation de mythomanes ?
La possibilité de bidonner les infos dedans, avec des montages (ou même des photos prises hors contexte), sans aucun contrôle extérieur ou "validation" (bien évidemment impossible ou presque à avoir) font que ce site est plus un danger qu'autre chose, de mon point de vue. 
Le jour où on aura une agression sur un flic (ou un autre citoyen lambda !) sans reproche à se faire parce que des p'tits malins lui auront inventé un passé de bourreau et que des malades auront décidé de faire justice eux-même, tu dira quoi ? Que c'est la faute des agresseurs ? Ok. Si on les choppe, on peux les condamner. Et ceux qui ont mis en ligne ces conneries et ceux qui leur ont permis de le faire et les ont laissé ? C'est de leur faute ? Pour moi, oui, mais eux, ce sera bien plus dur de les chopper, si tant est qu'on y arrive un jour.
Si ça ne te gène pas, ne parle plus jamais de justice et de morale.

Cependant, on vire carrément dans le hors sujet. L'article de GMB ne porte pas sur le fond de l'affaire, sur la moralité ou non du site.
Il parle de la forme, de la difficulté actuelle quant à la mise en application des jugements portant sur internet et son contenu.
Si tu avais vraiment lu l'article et pas seulement réagi de façon épidermique à l'évocation de la condamnation de ton site, tu le saurais. L'auteur a même pris le soin de nommer d'autres exemples dans son article.

----------


## Fildeon

> J'ai bien compris l'idée que tu défends, pas de soucis. Dans un sens, je la partage, des flics se doivent d'être intègre, c'est la base du métier. Certains ne le sont malheureusement pas et je le déplore.
> 
> Ce qui m'emmerde profondément, c'est qu'en revanche, je n'ai pas la moindre once de confiance dans les types qui font ce genre de site. Qui sont ils ? Ont ils la moindre légitimité ? Leurs sources sont elles fiables, ou ne sont elles qu'une congrégation de mythomanes ?
> La possibilité de bidonner les infos dedans, avec des montages (ou même des photos prises hors contexte), sans aucun contrôle extérieur ou "validation" (bien évidemment impossible ou presque à avoir) font que ce site est plus un danger qu'autre chose, de mon point de vue. 
> Le jour où on aura une agression sur un flic (ou un autre citoyen lambda !) sans reproche à se faire parce que des p'tits malins lui auront inventé un passé de bourreau et que des malades auront décidé de faire justice eux-même, tu dira quoi ? Que c'est la faute des agresseurs ? Ok. Si on les choppe, on peux les condamner. Et ceux qui ont mis en ligne ces conneries et ceux qui leur ont permis de le faire et les ont laissé ? C'est de leur faute ? Pour moi, oui, mais eux, ce sera bien plus dur de les chopper, si tant est qu'on y arrive un jour.
> Si ça ne te gène pas, ne parle plus jamais de justice et de morale.
> 
> Cependant, on vire carrément dans le hors sujet. L'article de GMB ne porte pas sur le fond de l'affaire, sur la moralité ou non du site.
> Il parle de la forme, de la difficulté actuelle quant à la mise en application des jugements portant sur internet et son contenu.
> Si tu avais vraiment lu l'article et pas seulement réagi de façon épidermique à l'évocation de la condamnation de ton site, tu le saurais. L'auteur a même pris le soin de nommer d'autres exemples dans son article.


 
C'est aussi ce qui me fait peur c'est pour ça que les autorités publiques se doivent de réagir car le fait que les rippoux ne soient jamais comdamnés et empéchés de nuir est un trouble à l'ordre publique. Le but est de faire réagir le système pas de se substituer à lui.
Quant à savoir si l'article de GMB porte sur le fond de l'affaire tu as raison. Et c'est aussi un problèmes que les gens de loi passent leur temps à déblatérer sur la forme au lieu d'évoquer le fond. C'est grâce à des juristes de ce genre que des présumés violeurs récidivistes se retrouvent en liberté pour vice de forme sans avoir été jugés réellement. En s'érigeant en technicien du droit on en oublie l'esprit de la loi et on devient un monstre....

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Purée ça devient hard...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Quant à savoir si l'article de GMB porte sur le fond de l'affaire tu as raison. Et c'est aussi un problèmes que les gens de loi passent leur temps à déblatérer sur la forme au lieu d'évoquer le fond. C'est grâce à des juristes de ce genre que des présumés violeurs récidivistes se retrouvent en liberté pour vice de forme sans avoir été jugés réellement. En s'érigeant en technicien du droit on en oublie l'esprit de la loi et on devient un monstre....


Ahahaha non vraiment j'insiste, poët poët.

----------


## Daedaal

> Ahahaha non vraiment j'insiste, poët poët.


Tu devrais insister en vidéo, ça serait peut-être plus parlant...

----------


## Lugmi

> C'est aussi ce qui me fait peur c'est pour ça que les autorités publiques se doivent de réagir car le fait que les rippoux ne soient jamais comdamnés et empéchés de nuir est un trouble à l'ordre publique. Le but est de faire réagir le système pas de se substituer à lui.
> Quant à savoir si l'article de GMB porte sur le fond de l'affaire tu as raison. Et c'est aussi un problèmes que les gens de loi passent leur temps à déblatérer sur la forme au lieu d'évoquer le fond. C'est grâce à des juristes de ce genre que des présumés violeurs récidivistes se retrouvent en liberté pour vice de forme sans avoir été jugés réellement. En s'érigeant en technicien du droit on en oublie l'esprit de la loi et on devient un monstre....


Un jour, j'aimerai savoir dans quel monde vous vivez. A t'entendre, tu as des rippoux sous les yeux tous les jours, les flics sont intouchables et ils règnent en maître sur la pègre... L'IGS, c'est pas pour les chiens, hein ! Des flics condamnés, il y en a très régulièrement, mais ça ne fait pas forcément la une de tous les journaux.

Pour ta deuxième phrase, ie "les juristes se concentrent trop sur la forme", j'ai envie de dire que vous vous complétez pas mal, au final, avec ta manie de réduire au fond et de passer outre la forme.
La justice, pour être efficace et exemplaire, doit reposer sur des règles, et ces règles doivent être respectées.
Comment voudrais tu faire confiance à une justice qui condamne quelqu'un alors que des erreurs de procédures sont présentes ici et là dans son dossier ? 
Des preuves qui semblent l'innocenter ? Bah, jète les, Dédé, on en a pas besoin, on sait qu'il est coupable.
Son dossier non transmis à la défense ? Pas grave, il est coupable, ils savent déjà de quoi on l'accuse.
Ok, des monstres s'en sortent parfois à cause de ce genre de vices de procédures. Mais là, j'ai envie de renverser l'accusation. A qui la faute, si ce n'est à ceux qui ont été infoutus de respecter les règles établies ?
Tu veux qu'on poursuive quand même les poursuites dans ces cas là ? Ok. Mise en situation.
Tu as été piégé, on t'accuse d'un crime que tu n'as pas commis après que le coupable ai réussi à te faire passer comme le responsable évident. 
Pas de bol pour toi, les gens chargé de ton dossier sont convaincus de ta culpabilité. 
Coup de bol, ce sont des tanches et n'ont rien fait dans les règles, ton dossier à plus de vices que Sodome et Gomorrhe réunis (et c'est pas difficile, tu n'as rien fait), et tu es acquitté sur cette base. Scandale ?

----------


## Fildeon

> Un jour, j'aimerai savoir dans quel monde vous vivez. A t'entendre, tu as des rippoux sous les yeux tous les jours, les flics sont intouchables et ils règnent en maître sur la pègre...


Banlieue parisienne je t'invite à y faire un tour. Ici les honnêtes gens ont autant peur des flics que des voyous. Peut-être un peu moins de voyous parce qu'ils font régner un semblant d'ordre.




> Pour ta deuxième phrase, ie "les juristes se concentrent trop sur la forme", j'ai envie de dire que vous vous complétez pas mal, au final, avec ta manie de toi réduire au fond et de passer outre la forme.
> La justice, pour être efficace et exemplaire, doit reposer sur des règles, et ces règles doivent être respectées.
> Comment voudrais tu faire confiance à un justice qui condamne quelqu'un alors que des erreurs de procédures sont présentes ici et là dans son dossier ? 
> Des preuves qui semblent l'innocenter ? Bah, jète les, Dédé, on en a pas besoin, on sait qu'il est coupable.
> Son dossier non transmis à la défense ? Pas grave, il est coupable, ils savent déjà de quoi on l'accuse.
> Ok, des monstres s'en sortent parfois à cause de ce genre de vices de procédures. Mais là, j'ai envie de renverser l'accusation. A qui la faute, si ce n'est à ceux qui ont été infoutus de respecter les règles établies ?
> Tu veux qu'on poursuive quand même les poursuites dans ces cas là ? Ok. Mise en situation.
> Tu as été piégé, on t'accuse d'un crime que tu n'as pas commis après que le coupable ai réussi à te faire passer comme le responsable évident. 
> Pas de bol pour toi, les gens chargé de ton dossier sont convaincus de ta culpabilité. 
> Coup de bol, ce sont des tanches et n'ont rien fait dans les règles, ton dossier à plus de vices que Sodome et Gomorrhe réunis (et c'est bien normal, tu n'as rien fait), et tu es acquitté sur cette base. Scandale ?


La question n'est pas de savoir s'il doit y avoir des règles et si elles doivent être respectés. Je n'ai jamais évoqué le possibilité que la justice doivent se réduire à une parodie (ce qu'elle est actuellement d'ailleurs). La question est de savoir si la recherche systématiques de vices de procédures aussi minimes soient-ils contrevient à l'esprit de la loi. A mon avis c'est le cas, en droit fiscal on appelle ça de l'optimisation: c'est ce qui fait que Liliane Bettencourt paie proportionnellement 5 fois moins d’impôts que toi. Est ce juste? et bien c'est légal! Est ce que cela contrevient au _"pacte social"_ oui je le crois profondement. Le fait est qu'il faut aussi pouvoir se les payer ces avocats car en général ils ne bossent pas bénévolement et cela contrevient à un principe fondateur de notre république: l'égalité devant la loi. Bien sûr qu'il est morale pour un avocat de défendre un criminel (qu'il le soit ou non d'ailleurs) ce qui n'est pas moral c'est d'avoir tort sur le fond et juste sur le forme (oui je suis Kantien depuis mon plus jeune age).

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon allez Fildeon, je crois que le hors sujet a suffisamment duré.
On t'a laissé une tribune pour délirer à loisir, maintenant, c'est fini.
Pareil pour tous les autres, vous rentrez dans les clous, merci d'avance.

----------


## BPWarrior

> Banlieue parisienne je t'invite à y faire un tour. Ici les honnêtes gens ont autant peur des flics que des voyous. Peut-être un peu moins de voyous parce qu'ils font régner un semblant d'ordre.


 ::huh::  
que dire de plus ...
tellement cliché, tellement faux

_dark times are coming..._

----------


## del65

J'arrive bien après la bataille pour compléter un peu les propos du Grand Maître.

En fait la décision de bloquer l'intégralité du site Copwatch a été rendue après un retour des FAI disant que le blocage des informations incriminées seules était techniquement impossible.

Le jugement d'origine consistait à ne bloquer que l'accès aux informations personelles des policiers (nom, prénom, adresse, etc...) tout comme ce qui s'applique dans la presse papier. C'est l'impossiblité technique d'appliquer ce jugement qui a entraîné la décision de bloquer l'accès au nom de domaine "copwatch.com", en désespoir de cause pourrait-on dire.

La justice est donc ici doublement vaincue par la technologie :

- d'une part par l'impossibilité technique d'effectuer un filtrage "fin" ne portant que sur un ensemble d'informations précises (comme un filtre de contrôle parental évite la communication d'information sensibles par un enfant... mais à l'envers et à l'échelle d'un pays - ou comme une passoire qui laisserait passer les pâtes mais pas l'eau  ::huh::  -).

- d'autre part par l'application "en désespoir de cause" d'un filtrage plus restrictif qui s'apparente plus à une casserole qu'à une passoire (ça déborde sur d'autres sites miroirs).

D'ailleurs ne dit-on pas que "la notion de passoire est indépendante de la notion de trou, et réciproquement" ?  ::sad:: 

...et pendent ce temps là les Shadoks pompaient, pompaient.  ::wub::

----------


## Gahudahu

> J'arrive bien après la bataille pour compléter un peu les propos du Grand Maître.
> 
> En fait la décision de bloquer l'intégralité du site Copwatch a été rendue après un retour des FAI disant que le blocage des informations incriminées seules était techniquement impossible.
> 
> Le jugement d'origine consistait à ne bloquer que l'accès aux informations personelles des policiers (nom, prénom, adresse, etc...) tout comme ce qui s'applique dans la presse papier. C'est l'impossiblité technique d'appliquer ce jugement qui a entraîné la décision de bloquer l'accès au nom de domaine "copwatch.com", en désespoir de cause pourrait-on dire.
> 
> La justice est donc ici doublement vaincue par la technologie :
> 
> - d'une part par l'impossibilité technique d'effectuer un filtrage "fin" ne portant que sur un ensemble d'informations précises (comme un filtre de contrôle parental évite la communication d'information sensibles par un enfant... mais à l'envers et à l'échelle d'un pays - ou comme une passoire qui laisserait passer les pâtes mais pas l'eau  -).
> ...


Tes precisions sont interessantes. Toutefois, je ne suis pas d'accord avec la partie "justice vaincue par la techno": les solutions techniques existent (DPI, voir ici). 

Par ailleurs, je rebondis sur 2 elements:

1) il n'est pas possible que le cabinet ministeriel ait ignore que le blocage d'une partie du site soit impossible (dans la situation "technologique" actuelle), mais qu'il faille le bloquer dans l'integralite. 

2)Or probleme, le blocage ne marche pas, il suffit d'un bete mirroir pour le contourner. Toutefois, il va suffire de quelques cas mediatique (au hasard, le site copwatch et probablement un peu de pedopornographie pour faire bonne mesure), et il devient evident que les decisions de justice ne peuvent etre appliquees.

A moins que... on applique la DPI. 

De plus, d'ici quelques temps arrivera la LOPSI II: plus besoin de passer par un juge pour bloquer des sites. 

Donc: Un peu de com' pour faire passer la pilule du DPI, puis on s'affranchit des juges, on peut bloquer qui on veut. L'internet devient enfin civilise. 

C'est la situation ici en Chine: sous couvert de lutte contre la pornographie l'Internet est flique massivement. Les protocoles bittorent et emule sont capes (depuis quelques mois), les connexions aux reseaux sociaux occidentaux sont bloques. Il 'ya un filtrage light (DNS), un peu lourd (IP, plage d'IP d'ailleurs), puis la massive surveillance/blocage de mot cles (DPI).

On en est tres tres loin en France, mais ce n'est pas une bonne raison pour ne pas faire attention.

Donc, pour revenir a la derniere phrase de GMB, oui une reaction a l'impunite sur l'internet aura lieu, mais quel en sera le prix pour tous les gens? Tous ces "Watchmen" ne travaillent-ils pas involontairement a une future reduction de la liberte de l'interweb?  ::O:

----------


## SAYA

> On en est tres tres loin en France, mais ce n'est pas une bonne raison pour ne pas faire attention.
> Donc, pour revenir a la derniere phrase de GMB, oui une reaction a l'impunite sur l'internet aura lieu, mais quel en sera le prix pour tous les gens? Tous ces "Watchmen" ne travaillent-ils pas involontairement* a une future reduction de la liberte de l'interweb?


Eh oui ! Peut être celui de la liberté d'expression à plus ou moins court terme !
*J'aurai dit sans bien réfléchir, parce que dans l'escalade on n'en sort pas forcément le plus fort.

----------


## SAYA

> Lapinaute;4830228]Internet national ou pas ? La réponse est dans la question.
> Je pense qu'il devrait être complétement ouvert, libre a chacun de filtrer ce qu'il souhaite voir ou non


. ::huh::  ::blink::

----------


## Heckler Spray

Heu, je ne crois pas que ce soit le sujet, sauf si tu veux dire par là que de toute façon, on devrait pouvoir faire ce qu'on veut sur Internet, même de la diffamation, de la révélation d'informations personnelles à l'insu des personnes concernées,... et que du coup, la Justice, on s'en branle. Mais peut être que j'extrapole.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Réaction naturelle au comportement des forces de l'ordre. Je ne détaillerais pas les cas de non-assistance, voir de fuites. (oui ce sont aussi des humains avec des familles à nourrir tout ça) Mais on peux parler de ciblage systématique au faciès/couleur, de "zèle" (citation d'un fonctionnaire, comprenez tabassage), des jeunes qui viennent d'avoir l'uniforme et qui cherchent un moyen de montrer qu'ils ont des corones... Aussi discrets/rassurants que des crackés.
> Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont tous pourris, un peu comme pour les politiques, il y a des gens consciencieux.
> L'utilité du site ? Comme tout flicage il pousse les contrevenants a plus de prudence/malice et n'a pas vocation a transformer le mauvais en bon, juste de le rendre moins perceptible.


C'est pas le sujet du topic. Mais si tu considères comme normal qu'on balance les noms et photos des personnes chargés entre autres de "protéger et servir", qu'ils soient un peu crapuleux ou pas ou beaucoup, et qu'on en fasse des cibles faciles pour des organisations plus développées que la bande de djeunz du quartier qui fait du bruit le soir, permet-moi de trouver ton point de vue effrayant.

----------


## Lugmi

> De la même façon qu'il n'est pas normal que *c*es personnes profitent d'une impunité lié à l'uniforme, et pourtant...


Remplace "uniforme" par "anonymat" et tu aura mon opinion sur ce genre de site, basé sur des sources à la crédibilité plus que douteuse.

Ou les personnes citées ont été condamnées pour leurs actes, et on considère dans ce cas qu'elles ont payé pour leur faute une fois leur peine purgée/appliquée, et elles n'ont rien à faire sur ce site.
Ou elles ne l'ont pas été et les dépôts de plaintes sont à faire aux autorités compétentes, pas sur ce site.
Ou elles n'ont rien fait et ne sont citées que sur la base du témoignage de mythomanes, de plaisantins irresponsables ou de personnes malveillantes, et elles n'ont rien à faire sur ce site.

----------


## Heckler Spray

> @Heckler : Bonne chance pour transformer le World Wide Web en FrenchLAN. Je vous souhaite bien du courage.
> 
> Le sujet étant l'application de la justice [sur Internet] bien que le titre n'y fasse pas référence , je préfère laisser ça a ceux qui y croient encore.


Contrôler l'ensemble du Web est bien sûr impossible et pas forcémment souhaitable, tout dépend du sens qu'on donne au mot "contrôler". Mais que personne ne puisse avoir recours à la Justice dans un pays démocratique lorsque les faits ont été commis sur Internet, ça l'est encore moins. Doit-on se résigner à avoir une Justice impuissante dans certains domaines ? A ce moment-là, autant arrêter la chasse aux sites pédo-pornographiques et consors. 
Le risque, comme dit plus haut (posts de Gahudahu et del65), c'est qu'un jour, faute de solution respectant les droits de chacun, on tombe dans l'excès inverse comme dans les pays cités précédemment. Et pour le pays des Libertés, ça la foutrait mal. On a déjà ADOPI, ça vous suffit pas ?

----------


## MrBeaner

Je trouve la lecture du débat diablement plus reposante et pertinente depuis l'intervention de Boulon. Merci à ceux qui ont d'ailleurs apporté plus d'informations pour préciser le cas d'application.

En Suisse, l'adresse IP est considérée comme appartenant à la sphère privée et donc toute preuve, pour une accusation pas trop grave, qui vient de l'intrusion dans celle-ci est rejetée par les tribunaux. Mais je ne suis pas sûr de la subtilité de la chose. Par contre, je doute qu'un jour on obtienne de contrôler les usagers de la toile de cette façon.

C'est vrai que ça devient assez casse-tête de trouver un bon compromis entre justice et liberté sur internet. Pfiou !

----------


## haha

Malgré les tensions, et malgré les réactions décevantes de certains, je trouve intéressant le débat "contrôle des citoyens par l'Etat" versus "contrôle de l'Etat par les citoyens".
Ceux qui désireraient plus de pouvoir pour la Justice font confiance aux lois (GMB, kenshironeo), ceux qui désireraient plus d'impeccabilité au sein des Pouvoirs ont perdu cette confiance et se méfient de ceux qui tiennent les rênes.
Les deux positions sont cohérentes mais dangereuses car elles amènent le système au bord d'un précipice: d'un côté accepter d'être chaque fois plus contrôlé par les Autorités c'est risquer de tomber tôt ou tard sur des maîtres qui abuseront de ce pouvoir et ne le lâcheront plus; à ce moment il sera trop tard pour revenir en arrière. D'un autre côté combler les défaillances du système par des initiatives citoyennes c'est risquer un emballement incontrôlé qui peut virer au chaos.
Je crois qu'une solution définitive n'existe pas et qu'il faut se réadapter constamment, en naviguant à l'intérieur de ces deux limites en fonction du contexte global. Si on applique cette philosophie, les dangers immédiats d'aujourd'hui sont plus les dérives du législatif-exécutif (qui influent sur le judiciaire) que les dérives sur internet, àmha.

PS: Fildeon et coolskate sont conscients des limites de leurs positions... ils ont beau défendre une forme de désobéissance, je les trouve un peu plus modérés que ceux qui prônent la soumission d'abord, à la "dura lex sed lex"..
PPS: il y avait eu un peu le même débat lors d'une news de GMB sur l'interdiction du site thepiratebay, la comparaison serait intéressante.



Pour revenir au débat initial sur la difficulté à faire respecter une décision judiciaire concernant un site, pourquoi ne fait-on pas payer tout simplement une amende quotidienne aux responsables tant qu'ils persistent à publier?

EDIT: au fait, le site semble bien avoir été bloqué.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pour revenir au débat initial sur la difficulté à faire respecter une décision judiciaire concernant un site, pourquoi ne fait-on pas payer tout simplement une amende quotidienne aux responsables tant qu'ils persistent à publier?


Si les responsables sont en Ukraine, ou à Hong-Kong, tu envoies le juge français négocier là-bas ?
Si tu es condamné par un juge saoudien parce que tu vends de l'alcool en ligne, alors que c'est autorisé dans ton pays, tu paies la prune ?

La situation est d'une complexité qui fait qu'il est impossible de trouver une réponse simple et universelle.

Sinon, ton analyse part un peu dans tous les sens. Mais on va éviter de rebondir là-dessus, pour revenir au sujet.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Le site oui, mais pas les nombreux miroirs.

----------


## haha

Mais j'ai cru comprendre que les responsables étaient Français, en France, avec un serveur français.

----------


## Daedaal

Mais rien n'empêche un Togolais d'origine Guatémaltèque d'héberger une copie fidèle du site (aka un miroir) sur un serveur situé aux îles Tuvalu, via un prestataire Ingouche qui sous-traite à un hébergeur Ouzbèke enregistré près le tribunal de Mmabatho (capitale du Bophuthatswana).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

C'est pour ça que le site français ferme, mais c'est de pure formalité parce que les miroirs étrangers fonctionnent. La décision de justice qui ordonne la fermeture est donc inefficace.

----------


## Makyavel

Salut à toi Ô Grand Maitre !

Question : Pour résoudre ce problème, ne serait-il possible de donner un pouvoir de police administrative à un ministère pour fermer un site tel copwatch ?

Je veux dire, à l'heure actuel, rien ne le permet à ma connaissance, mais il serait théoriquement possible, dans le respect des Principes généraux du Droit, de doter un ministère, par exemple celui en charge des télécommunications, d'un pouvoir de police administrative spécial sur l'ensemble du territoire.
Il aurait en son sein une cellule chargée, sur saisine ou auto saisine, de prendre les mesures nécessaires pour prévenir un atteinte à l'ordre public. Si on considère que le site en question ne constitue pas EN LUI MEME une atteinte à l'ordre public, mais EST SUSCEPTIBLE DE PROVOQUER DES TROUBLES (en l'espèce, des atteintes aux fonctionnaires de polices cités), alors cette cellule pourrait prendre des mesures :
-Demande de modération des propos ou du contenu au webmaster
-Fermeture administrative du site avec le concours du FAI.

La fermeture du site étant une décision administrative, elle serait susceptible d'être contestée devant la juridiction compétente, qui serait le CE si c'est un ministère qui en a la charge. 
On permet ainsi d'instaurer un outil utile et plus réactif qu'une décision de justice, sans pour autant tomber dans du totalitaire grâce au recours. On ouvre aussi la voie à une jurisprudence qui pourrait dégager d'éventuels principes d'ordre public propres à internet.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## LaVaBo

Ça ne résout pas le problème des sites miroirs qui est à la base de la situation présentée par GMB ? Même si c'est une autorité plus réactive qui prend les décisions, si elle n'a pas les moyens de faire appliquer cette décision (disparition du contenu litigieux de l'internet "français"), bah elle ne sera pas plus avancée qu'un juge.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Cela pourrait s'envisager en effet. Mais resterait la problématique des sites miroirs ou de la délocalisation du site dans un pays non coopératif.

----------


## Daedaal

Il reste aussi toute la problématique du blocage en lui même : Technologie employée, risques de sur-blocage/blocage indu, etc...

Quant aux éventuels recours en Conseil d’État... Comment dire...
Disons que la réactivité de l'instance risque de ne laisser aux innocents éventuels que le recours de lancer la célèbre phrase de Talleyrand : "En somme, docteur, je meurt guéri."...

P*tain ! Un an !

----------

